# Il Milan ha offerto 25 milioni per Romagnoli. No della Roma.



## admin (14 Luglio 2015)

Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, il Milan ha alzato a 25 milioni di euro l'offerta per Romagnoli. La Roma, però, ha rifiutato ancora una volta. Anche Sky lo riporta.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, il Milan ha alzato a 25 milioni di euro l'offerta per Romagnoli. La Roma, però, ha rifiutato ancora una volta.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



E' andata.... Arriverà qualche scarsone ora


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, il Milan ha alzato a 25 milioni di euro l'offerta per Romagnoli. La Roma, però, ha rifiutato ancora una volta.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Mi spiace ma a questo punto tanti saluti. E buona fortuna per l'acquisto di Dzeko.


----------



## Snake (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, il Milan ha alzato a 25 milioni di euro l'offerta per Romagnoli. La Roma, però, ha rifiutato ancora una volta. Anche Sky lo riporta.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



io li manderei serenamente


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2015)

Ma basta! A 25 milioni prendi Benatia... 

Non scherziamo.


----------



## Il Genio (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, il Milan ha alzato a 25 milioni di euro l'offerta per Romagnoli. La Roma, però, ha rifiutato ancora una volta. Anche Sky lo riporta.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Adesso tocca a lui


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Luglio 2015)

Ma basta, restassero con Romagnoli che da loro farà il 4 difensore, e tanti saluti pure a Dzeko. A sto punto mi sono stancato, 30 milioni per uno che non ha dimostrato nulla


----------



## yohann (14 Luglio 2015)

E basta andiamocene non è mica l'unica difensore al mondo, è una presa per i fondelli la richiesta della roma.

Poi vi immaginate se arriva al milan la pressione che avra? Ogni volta che prenderemo gol sara colpa di mister 30M un ragazzino di 20 anni su...

[MENTION=2216]yohann[/MENTION]* le parole censurate vanno cambiate* http://www.milanworld.net/linguaggio-volgare-ed-autocensura-importante-leggete-tutti-vt1111.html


----------



## aleslash (14 Luglio 2015)

Basta,non lo voglio manco più sentire sto Romagnoli, con 30 ci prendi un top player in difesa


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, il Milan ha alzato a 25 milioni di euro l'offerta per Romagnoli. La Roma, però, ha rifiutato ancora una volta. Anche Sky lo riporta.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



LAsciamo perdere ma quanto vogliono? andiamo su Laporte e tanti saluti.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, il Milan ha alzato a 25 milioni di euro l'offerta per Romagnoli. La Roma, però, ha rifiutato ancora una volta. Anche Sky lo riporta.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Pare che il Milan non voglia andare oltre i 25 mil. Ora viene il bello, vediamo su chi si fiondano. Ho già i brividi...


----------



## Aragorn (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, il Milan ha alzato a 25 milioni di euro l'offerta per Romagnoli. La Roma, però, ha rifiutato ancora una volta. Anche Sky lo riporta.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Il dramma è che Galliani oltre a Romagnoli conosce solo i vari Astori, Bonera, Burdisso ecc peccato perchè di valide alternative, a prezzi magari inferiori, ce ne sarebbero.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2015)

Se vabbe questi non si accontentano di nulla. Restassero con gamba ambigua.


----------



## Love (14 Luglio 2015)

ad un certo punto bisogna pure fermarsi...25 mln sono tanti e questi si permettono di rifiutare...ma su dai...prendiamo qualcun altro...basta...


----------



## Julian Ross (14 Luglio 2015)

Che se lo tengano.

Obiettivamente abbiamo offerto il massimo possibile. 

Andiamo dal Bilbao con 30 mln più bonus per Laporte.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma basta! A 25 milioni prendi Benatia...
> 
> Non scherziamo.



Che non vendono e non verrebbe mai da noi. Siamo fregati... ci becchiamo l'astori di turno


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Pare che il Milan non voglia andare oltre i 25 mil. Ora viene il bello, vediamo su chi si fiondano. Ho già i brividi...



Mi sembra anche giusto! Già 25 milioni per Romagnoli sono un furto. Figuriamoci una cifra maggiore.

Adesso speriamo, come detto, che no vadano a prendere qualche cesso. Se la cifra è quella, si prende un grande difensore.


----------



## DannySa (14 Luglio 2015)

Altro rifiuto, pazzesco.
Non so che dire, non penso ci spingeremo oltre e probabilmente arriverà uno scarsone a caso, mi spiace Miha ti sei messo nelle mani di chi il 14 luglio non ha alternative in nessun ruolo scopertissimo che abbiamo e virerà su cessi a caso tanto per coprire il buco.
Io sinceramente non so chi possa arrivare ora, Mr Bee ha messo i soldi ma mi sarei aspettato almeno un colpo di livello quest'estate, invece siamo stati rifiutati più volte e abbiamo Mr one man show che prima di individuare un altro giocatore arriva ferragosto (a quest'ora il grosso avremmo già dovuto prenderlo e invece... zero).


----------



## diavolo (14 Luglio 2015)

Solo noi ci caliamo le braghe quando ci chiedono un giocatore.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (14 Luglio 2015)

Ragazzi, lasciate stare Laporte che è pure più impossibile di Romagnoli.
Il bilbao non tratta, cede solo su clausole. E Laporte ha una clausola di 50mln tondi tondi.


----------



## bmb (14 Luglio 2015)

Basta così. Andiamo su qualcun'altro.


----------



## James Watson (14 Luglio 2015)

Bon. Ritirarsi dalla trattativa a questo punto mi pare doveroso.
Basta farci prendere per il collo, con 25-30 milioni possiamo puntare ad altro.


----------



## Hammer (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, il Milan ha alzato a 25 milioni di euro l'offerta per Romagnoli. La Roma, però, ha rifiutato ancora una volta. Anche Sky lo riporta.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Tanto piacere, adesso si vira su altri nomi.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2015)

Dare 45 milioni (!!!) alla Roma per Bertolacci e Romagnoli sarebbe da folli.

Via, via.


----------



## bmb (14 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Altro rifiuto, pazzesco.
> Non so che dire, non penso ci spingeremo oltre e probabilmente arriverà uno scarsone a caso, mi spiace Miha ti sei messo nelle mani di chi il 14 luglio non ha alternative in nessun ruolo scopertissimo che abbiamo e virerà su cessi a caso tanto per coprire il buco.
> Io sinceramente non so chi possa arrivare ora, Mr Bee ha messo i soldi ma mi sarei aspettato almeno un colpo di livello quest'estate, invece siamo stati rifiutati più volte e abbiamo Mr one man show che prima di individuare un altro giocatore arriva ferragosto (a quest'ora il grosso avremmo già dovuto prenderlo e invece... zero).



Ah la colpa è di one man show se la Roma riiuta 25 milioni per uno che al momento non ne vale più della metà. 

Qua mi sembra che si stia facendo di tutto per accontentare il tecnico. E' stato cacciato via il faraone terrorizzandolo di fargli fare il centrocampista.


----------



## James Watson (14 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Io sinceramente non so chi possa *arrivare* ora



Attenzione perché magari più che "arrivare", ritorna qualcuno


----------



## Sherlocked (14 Luglio 2015)

Saluti.


----------



## Julian Ross (14 Luglio 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ah la colpa è di one man show se la Roma riiuta 25 milioni per uno che al momento non ne vale più della metà.
> 
> Qua mi sembra che si stia facendo di tutto per accontentare il tecnico. E' stato cacciato via il faraone terrorizzandolo di fargli fare il centrocampista.



Infatti, io non capisco, quali colpe avrebbe Galliani se la Roma rifiuta 25 mln?!


----------



## Julian Ross (14 Luglio 2015)

Io ho il timore che arrivi Glik oppure Maksimovic, e Cairo vende a caro prezzo.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Luglio 2015)

Ma andate su un altro difensore basta.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, il Milan ha alzato a 25 milioni di euro l'offerta per Romagnoli. La Roma, però, ha rifiutato ancora una volta. Anche Sky lo riporta.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Capisco che lo voglia Miha e fin qui ci sta, ma se lo prendiamo e dovesse bucare significa avere sulla schiena un giocatore fallito e un allenatore incompetente.
Quanto si sente la mancanza di un DS con i contromarroni...


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Luglio 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ah la colpa è di one man show se la Roma riiuta 25 milioni per uno che al momento non ne vale più della metà.
> 
> Qua mi sembra che si stia facendo di tutto per accontentare il tecnico. E' stato cacciato via il faraone terrorizzandolo di fargli fare il centrocampista.


 Bhe non capisco neanche il perchè la Roma dovrebbe dare romagnoli al Milan, per poi pagare una riserva minimo 8-10 milioni quando la riserva/ titolare c è gia gratis


----------



## DannySa (14 Luglio 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ah la colpa è di one man show se la Roma riiuta 25 milioni per uno che al momento non ne vale più della metà.
> 
> Qua mi sembra che si stia facendo di tutto per accontentare il tecnico. E' stato cacciato via il faraone terrorizzandolo di fargli fare il centrocampista.



Non dico quello, dico che Galliani come al solito non avrà alternative per la difesa, perlomeno alternative di livello.
Non è colpa nostra se stanno facendo i menagrami per un giocatore che ci servirebbe come il pane, 25 mln per Romagnoli non glieli offrirà più nessuno.


----------



## yohann (14 Luglio 2015)

Ma la nostra grande rete d'osservatori che immagino (non) abbiamo nel mondo conosce solo Romagnoli?


----------



## il condor (14 Luglio 2015)

cambiamo obiettivo e cerchiamo qualcuno di già affermato. 25 mln è da pazzi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Luglio 2015)

*Suma shock: "il mercato potrebbe anche chiudersi così"*


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Luglio 2015)

Non è una questione di soldi...giustamente non vogliono vendere un potenziale crack ad una concorrente....o arrivano offerte dall'estero o se lo tengono....anche xkè in difesa hanno solo manolas di veramente forte...castan rientra dopo un anno di infortunio e yanga non è proprio baresi..


----------



## ACM_Dennis (14 Luglio 2015)

Che ingordi... ma che pensano di fare? Sono già troppi sinceramente.
Cambiamo obbiettivo.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Luglio 2015)

Comunque Romagnoli era un nome fatto da Mihajlovic. Vediamo il Gallo chi va a prendere ora.

Se si presentano con Astori o Maksimovic....................


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma shock: "il mercato potrebbe anche chiudersi così"*



Ma tappassero la bocca a questo vermilinguo che non ne azzecca mai una.


----------



## il condor (14 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma shock: "il mercato potrebbe anche chiudersi così"*



si vabbè. te e tutto il milan andate a fare base jumping senza corda.


----------



## DannySa (14 Luglio 2015)

Per fare una cosa fatta bene ora dovrebbero andare da un Laporte con 40-45 mln e finisce lì, tanti saluti a Sabatini.
Purtroppo è più probabile che si buttino su Astori per calmare le acque..


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma shock: "il mercato potrebbe anche chiudersi così"*



Boh, mai visto uno che gode così tanto a prendersi gli insulti


----------



## Love (14 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma shock: "il mercato potrebbe anche chiudersi così"*



sono tutte parole che gli mette in bocca galliani...tattiche di mercato...


----------



## Aragorn (14 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma shock: "il mercato potrebbe anche chiudersi così"*



Ha capito di aver fatto fin troppe figure di m.. quindi preferisce tenere un profilo basso e tendente al pessimismo. Nulla di preoccupante.


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, il Milan ha alzato a 25 milioni di euro l'offerta per Romagnoli. La Roma, però, ha rifiutato ancora una volta. Anche Sky lo riporta.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Offerta generosissima,se la rifiutano giusto cambiare obiettivo. Il problema è che abbiamo visto cos'è successo finora quando è saltato l'obiettivo primario... 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma shock: "il mercato potrebbe anche chiudersi così"*



Suma farebbe meglio a non dire nulla


----------



## mr.wolf (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, il Milan ha alzato a 25 milioni di euro l'offerta per Romagnoli. La Roma, però, ha rifiutato ancora una volta. Anche Sky lo riporta.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


ne vale forse 15 e stiamo ancora a farci prendere per il cuculo


----------



## DannySa (14 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma shock: "il mercato potrebbe anche chiudersi così"*



Tiettelo Romagnoli Tiettelo!!!
E' imbarazzante Suma, tanto acido quanto imbarazzante e inadatto.


----------



## il condor (14 Luglio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Offerta generosissima,se la rifiutano giusto cambiare obiettivo. Il problema è che abbiamo visto cos'è successo finora quando è saltato l'obiettivo primario...
> 
> 
> 
> Suma farebbe meglio a non dire nulla



suma farebbe meglio ad andare in vacanza perenne assieme a ruiu


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Luglio 2015)

Suma è passato in una settimana da :

- ora iniziano i botti
- 2 top per il centrocampo e 1 difensore
- 1 top per il centrocampo e 1 difensore
- per il centrocampo si vedranno le amichevoli 
- mercato chiuso

e c'è pure chi si abbona a Milan Channel


----------



## Victorss (14 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Ma la nostra grande rete d'osservatori che immagino (non) abbiamo nel mondo conosce solo Romagnoli?


Le alternative ci sono senno non ci saremmo interessati ad alte come Abdennour e laporte. Qui comunque si sta esagerando io Romagnoli non lo conosco bene ma é un ragazzino. Sembra forte dai video ma più di 25 milioni? É un centrale é..la Roma ha pagato Manolas che é fortissimo 16 milioni mi sembra..se non accettano 25 milioni non é in vendita punto. Viriamo su Abdennour se troviamo la formula (é extra) che é pure più forte al momento.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma shock: "il mercato potrebbe anche chiudersi così"*



Se va beh ma chi ci crede.


----------



## Brain84 (14 Luglio 2015)

Ma andiamo a prendere altri difensori! oltre i 25 mi spingerei solo per Hummels.


----------



## yohann (14 Luglio 2015)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Ma andiamo a prendere altri difensori! oltre i 25 mi spingerei solo per Hummels.



Hummels ha gia detto che questo anno rimane al Dortmund


----------



## Pamparulez (14 Luglio 2015)

Condivido le scelte societarie. Oltre 25 è una follia.. Non tanto per i soldi in sè quanto per lanciare un segnale a chiunque voglia trattare con noi. Generosi si, fessi no.
Ora dritti su benatia, che secondo me in italia ci tornerebbe subito


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma shock: "il mercato potrebbe anche chiudersi così"*



Bene così, a breve si chiude per qualcuno.


----------



## MarcoMilan88 (14 Luglio 2015)

25 sarebbe già stato tanto. Che se lo tengano e stop, andiamo su altri giocatori


----------



## Ciachi (14 Luglio 2015)

Sabatini.....mavafffalaspesa va!!!! 

A proposito buon acquisto di GGEKO!!!!!


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (14 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma shock: "il mercato potrebbe anche chiudersi così"*



Ormai Suma ce lo siamo giocati, dopo il "jackson si!!!" e "Bacca tienitelo!!!" ha perso ogni capacità di giudizio


----------



## Dexter (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, il Milan ha alzato a 25 milioni di euro l'offerta per Romagnoli. La Roma, però, ha rifiutato ancora una volta. Anche Sky lo riporta.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Che asino Sabatini. 25 milioni sarebbe stata una rapina. Si conferma il dirigente, sopravvalutatissimo, che è. E Galliani si conferma un dirigente incompetente che conosce 4 giocatori in croce.


----------



## mrsmit (14 Luglio 2015)

Basta trattative con la Roma, già gli abbiamo strapagato Bertolacci, adesso basta.
Buoni si, fessi no......


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, il Milan ha alzato a 25 milioni di euro l'offerta per Romagnoli. La Roma, però, ha rifiutato ancora una volta. Anche Sky lo riporta.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Dai su, un piccolo sforzo e la facciamo finita con sta pagliacciata


----------



## Coccosheva81 (14 Luglio 2015)

Ora basta, l'offerta di 25 è il massimo, di più non si può fare.
Adoro Romagnoli ma quando è troppo è troppo.
Purtroppo credo che Sabatini faccia il furbo e conosca i suoi polli: non abbiamo alternative in mano, abbasseremo la testa e offriremo 30 milioni....


----------



## Juventino30 (14 Luglio 2015)

Milan channel...fonte affidabilissima.


----------



## aldair (14 Luglio 2015)

Juventino30 ha scritto:


> Milan channel...fonte affidabilissima.



Quoto. E' una tattica del Milan che, tramite Milan Channel, grida ai 4 venti che si ritira dopo il rifiuto dei 25. Imho Romagnoli vale 60 milioni. Il Milan farà l'affare se lo pagherà soltanto 30. Noi abbiamo pagato Iturbe 30 e 20 Doumbia. Romagnoli è il più forte difensore del campionato a soli 20 anni.


----------



## franck3211 (14 Luglio 2015)

aldair ha scritto:


> Quoto. E' una tattica del Milan che, tramite Milan Channel, grida ai 4 venti che si ritira dopo il rifiuto dei 25. Imho Romagnoli vale 60 milioni. Il Milan farà l'affare se lo pagherà soltanto 30. Noi abbiamo pagato Iturbe 30 e 20 Doumbia. Romagnoli è il più forte difensore del campionato a soli 20 anni.



Il caldo da alla testa


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Luglio 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Suma è passato in una settimana da :
> 
> - ora iniziano i botti
> - 2 top per il centrocampo e 1 difensore
> ...



Senza dimenticare quando andava vaneggiando appena acquistati da Mr Bee che tutte le altre squadre dovevano iniziare a tremare dalla paura


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (14 Luglio 2015)

aldair ha scritto:


> Quoto. E' una tattica del Milan che, tramite Milan Channel, grida ai 4 venti che si ritira dopo il rifiuto dei 25. Imho Romagnoli vale 60 milioni. Il Milan farà l'affare se lo pagherà soltanto 30. Noi abbiamo pagato Iturbe 30 e 20 Doumbia. Romagnoli è il più forte difensore del campionato a soli 20 anni.



solo 60? facciamo anche 80 dai


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Luglio 2015)

aldair ha scritto:


> Quoto. E' una tattica del Milan che, tramite Milan Channel, grida ai 4 venti che si ritira dopo il rifiuto dei 25. Imho Romagnoli vale 60 milioni. Il Milan farà l'affare se lo pagherà soltanto 30. Noi abbiamo pagato Iturbe 30 e 20 Doumbia. Romagnoli è il più forte difensore del campionato a soli 20 anni.



60 milioni... vabbè, qui è un delirio continuo


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Luglio 2015)

Proporrei l'ultimo affondo: 25 milioni + 5 di bonus se entriamo in Champions League, prendere o lasciare.

Se Sabatini fa il fenomeno e rifiuta tanti saluti..a noi resta la grana per provare altri colpi loro dovranno continuare a cercare di piazzare qualcuno per poi potersi muovere...


----------



## il condor (14 Luglio 2015)

aldair ha scritto:


> Quoto. E' una tattica del Milan che, tramite Milan Channel, grida ai 4 venti che si ritira dopo il rifiuto dei 25. Imho Romagnoli vale 60 milioni. Il Milan farà l'affare se lo pagherà soltanto 30. Noi abbiamo pagato Iturbe 30 e 20 Doumbia. Romagnoli è il più forte difensore del campionato a soli 20 anni.



hummels quanto vale a questo punto??? 120 come minimo se romagnoli ne vale 60. ok che è giovane, può diventare forte ma a tutto c'è un limite. per me vale 15 e non di più, poi se il milan vuole arrivare 20/22 va bene ma 25 non stà ne in cielo ne in terra. se io ero galliani avevo cambiato obiettivo da un pezzo.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (14 Luglio 2015)

aldair ha scritto:


> Quoto. E' una tattica del Milan che, tramite Milan Channel, grida ai 4 venti che si ritira dopo il rifiuto dei 25. Imho Romagnoli vale 60 milioni. Il Milan farà l'affare se lo pagherà soltanto 30. Noi abbiamo pagato Iturbe 30 e 20 Doumbia. Romagnoli è il più forte difensore del campionato a soli 20 anni.



Doumbia 15mln, ma oggi è evidente che la roma voglia dare una maglia da titolare a romagnoli la prossima stagione altrimenti il rifiuto di 25 mln non sarebbe spiegabile


----------



## cris (14 Luglio 2015)

Direi che la Roma ha rotto le scatole.
Se lo tenga, già 25 mln son una rapina a mano armata.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Luglio 2015)

Il problema ora è chi pigliamo? Benatia credo si possa prendere per 25mln ma lui vorrebbe venire? Laporte è un ottimo talento e sarebbe una buona scelta ma ho sentito che chiedevano 40mln.


----------



## il condor (14 Luglio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Il problema ora è chi pigliamo? Benatia credo si possa prendere per 25mln ma lui vorrebbe venire? Laporte è un ottimo talento e sarebbe una buona scelta ma ho sentito che chiedevano 40mln.



conoscendo galliani prenderà, dopo aver fatto la conta, un bidone trà maksibon e click a 20mln.


----------



## J&B (14 Luglio 2015)

La Roma sta tirando troppo la corda


----------



## Jaqen (14 Luglio 2015)

Stiamo parlando di due incompetenti: uno è Sabatini che si tiene 25 milioni -e pure scontenti- in panchina (rientrerà Castan e giocherà lui), l'altro è Galliani, che oltre a Romagnoli conosce solo Astori e Bonera.

In ogni caso penso che a Romagnoli infondo non interessi più di tanto venire al Milan. Se loro chiedono 30 milioni e noi ne offriamo 25... se la volontà del giocatore fosse quella di venire da noi... non ci sarebbero problemi


----------



## Jaqen (14 Luglio 2015)

Ah, e Suma è incommentabile


----------



## osvaldobusatti (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, il Milan ha alzato a 25 milioni di euro l'offerta per Romagnoli. La Roma, però, ha rifiutato ancora una volta. Anche Sky lo riporta.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Mia personalissima impressione: si sta traccheggiando in stile Kondogbia, Martinez, Imbula & Co.
Motivo? Il pacchetto quattrini di Fininvest è già mal-speso, quindi i fondi sono esauriti.
Ora si aspetta l'arrivo di quelli di Mr Bee, previsti, nella migliore delle ipotesi, per il 20 Luglio, altrimenti per il 31.
Tutte le trattative (Witsel, Romagnoli e quant'altro) sono in fase di stallo, si cerca di tenerle in piedi ancora per qualche giorno.
Intanto si fa cassa con ElSha per tappare eventuali buchi, si manda Gabriel al Napoli che potrebbe fare un'offerta per il suo acquisto in via definitiva, non si respingono le offerte per Mastour.
Tutto quaglia: mancano semplicemente i soldi.
E si aspetta Ibra...


----------



## MissRossonera (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, il Milan ha alzato a 25 milioni di euro l'offerta per Romagnoli. La Roma, però, ha rifiutato ancora una volta. Anche Sky lo riporta.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Ma basta insistere! Non vogliono addirittura 25 milioni? Stop, viriamo su altro. Il problema, piuttosto, è che ovviamente come sempre non esisterà un piano B.


----------



## Casnop (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, il Milan ha alzato a 25 milioni di euro l'offerta per Romagnoli. La Roma, però, ha rifiutato ancora una volta. Anche Sky lo riporta.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Venticinque milioni per un giocatore che la Roma non considera titolare fisso... Sabatini, vorrà spiegarcela, ma bene. Galliani, prendi quei venticinque, aggiungici le cambiali del Monaco per El Shaarawy, ed andiamo a Bilbao per Laporte.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (14 Luglio 2015)

Spero falliscano,che se lo tengano in panchina,l'anno prossimo giocheranno ancora con Totti punta centrale


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Luglio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Mia personalissima impressione: si sta traccheggiando in stile Kondogbia, Martinez, Imbula & Co.
> Motivo? Il pacchetto quattrini di Fininvest è già mal-speso, quindi i fondi sono esauriti.
> Ora si aspetta l'arrivo di quelli di Mr Bee, previsti, nella migliore delle ipotesi, per il 20 Luglio, altrimenti per il 31.
> Tutte le trattative (Witsel, Romagnoli e quant'altro) sono in fase di stallo, si cerca di tenerle in piedi ancora per qualche giorno.
> ...



Ma cosa c'entrano i soldi di Mr. Bee, a me pare che per Romagnoli ogni giorno che passa il Milan stia alzando l'offerta e non stia restando a guardare, se non lo volevano prendere restavano in fase di stallo sul giocatore e quando arrivavano i soldi di Bee cominciavano a trattarlo. Qui il problema è la Roma, che pur di tenersi Romagnoli come 4 difensore rifiuta 25 mln di euro che gli servirebbero poi per Dzeko, mica colpa nostra


----------



## Aldo (14 Luglio 2015)

Non ci servono i soldi di Romagnoli per comprare Dzeko potete stare tranquilli, e non siamo costretti a vendere, vogliamo vendere alcuni attaccanti perchè si vuole puntare su altri.

Sento dire perchè non prendono Benatia con 25 30 milioni, non si può ragionare solo sul prezzo del cartellino. A Romagnoli gli puoi dare d'ingaggio 1 1,2 milioni a stagione, Benatia ne prende 4. Supponendo che prendi Benatia a 30 milioni con 4 milioni d'ingaggio la somma che vai ad investire è il doppio, e non solo vai ad investire il doppio ma prendi un giocatore di 28 anni e non di 20.
Noi l'anno scorso abbiamo preso Manolas a 15 milioni, può sembrare che l'abbiamo preso per metà rispetto a Romagnoli 30, ma l'investimento per prendere Manolas è stato maggiore dell'investimento che andrebbe a fare il Milan per Romagnoli a 30.

Per un tifoso del Milan è più facile pensare che ci sono tanti soldi, che ci si può prendere il lusso addirittura di spenderne tantissimi per un giovane giocatore di una squadra rivale, e che la stessa squadra rivale sia costretta a vendere perchè è la sua politica e non hanno soldi da investire. vi risparmio il discorso perchè alla Roma non conviene venderlo per meno di 30.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Luglio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Spero falliscano,che se lo tengano in panchina,l'anno prossimo giocheranno ancora con Totti punta centrale



ma pigliamoglielo Romagnoli, e non farti il sangue amaro che l'anno prossimo più di quarti non arrivano i fenomeni


----------



## devils milano (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma basta! A 25 milioni prendi Benatia...
> 
> Non scherziamo.



infatti..mettiamo le cose in chiaro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, il Milan ha alzato a 25 milioni di euro l'offerta per Romagnoli. La Roma, però, ha rifiutato ancora una volta. Anche Sky lo riporta.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Già 25 milioni è un'offerta monstre, tanti saluti e via.

Però ora non devono intascarseli e andare su scarsoni. I soldi vanno spesi per dimostrare che erano reali.


----------



## Aldo (14 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma cosa c'entrano i soldi di Mr. Bee, a me pare che per Romagnoli ogni giorno che passa il Milan stia alzando l'offerta e non stia restando a guardare, se non lo volevano prendere restavano in fase di stallo sul giocatore e quando arrivavano i soldi di Bee cominciavano a trattarlo. Qui il problema è la Roma, che pur di tenersi Romagnoli come 4 difensore rifiuta 25 mln di euro che gli servirebbero poi per Dzeko, mica colpa nostra



Se la Roma vende due tra ljajic, Gervinho, Doumbia e Destro, può pagare i 90 milioni della clausola di Higuain, se vogliamo Dzeko lo prendiamo in due minuti


----------



## devils milano (14 Luglio 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Se la Roma vende due tra ljajic, Gervinho, Doumbia e Destro, può pagare i 90 milioni della clausola di Higuain, se vogliamo Dzeko lo prendiamo in due minuti



scusa due tra Ljajic ,Gervinho,Doumbia e Destro e pagate la clausola di Higuain...x dio a quanto li vendete 35/45 mln l'uno???chi sarebbe lo psicopatico ( condor a parte ) che ve li paga tanto??


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Luglio 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Se la Roma vende due tra ljajic, Gervinho, Doumbia e Destro,* può pagare i 90 milioni della clausola di Higuain*, se vogliamo Dzeko lo prendiamo in due minuti


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Luglio 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Se la Roma vende due tra ljajic, Gervinho, Doumbia e Destro, può pagare i 90 milioni della clausola di Higuain, se vogliamo Dzeko lo prendiamo in due minuti



La tua esaltazione ti porta a dover scrivere boiate. E allora perchè Sabatini non appena gli hanno detto che per Dzeko volevano 30 milioni + bonus si è cacato addosso? Pensavate di elemosinare giocatori con 10 mln?


----------



## yohann (14 Luglio 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Non ci servono i soldi di Romagnoli per comprare Dzeko potete stare tranquilli, e non siamo costretti a vendere, vogliamo vendere alcuni attaccanti perchè si vuole puntare su altri.
> 
> Sento dire perchè non prendono Benatia con 25 30 milioni, non si può ragionare solo sul prezzo del cartellino. A Romagnoli gli puoi dare d'ingaggio 1 1,2 milioni a stagione, Benatia ne prende 4. Supponendo che prendi Benatia a 30 milioni con 4 milioni d'ingaggio la somma che vai ad investire è il doppio, e non solo vai ad investire il doppio ma prendi un giocatore di 28 anni e non di 20.
> Noi l'anno scorso abbiamo preso Manolas a 15 milioni, può sembrare che l'abbiamo preso per metà rispetto a Romagnoli 30, ma l'investimento per prendere Manolas è stato maggiore dell'investimento che andrebbe a fare il Milan per Romagnoli a 30.
> ...



Guarda che Dzeko non arriva


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Luglio 2015)

La Roma non impara... questo ragazzo a gennaio puo costare la metà, Manolas e Yanga sono e sarano i titolari di Garcia, vedi Destro che a giugno 2014 passato rifiutano 23mln di euro, a gennaio costava 16, adesso avevano chiuso a 12 con il Monaco... il mercato è cosi

Cmq calma e gesso; io non lo scarterei del tutto.. se andrei a prendere subito Mammana a 10 mln dal River Plate uno che vuole giustamente Sabatini


----------



## Butcher (14 Luglio 2015)

Hanno tirato troppo la corda. Secondo me tornano sui loro passi.


----------



## Aldo (14 Luglio 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> La tua esaltazione ti porta a dover scrivere boiate. E allora perchè Sabatini non appena gli hanno detto che per Dzeko volevano 30 milioni + bonus si è cacato addosso? Pensavate di elemosinare giocatori con 10 mln?


 [MENTION=939]Aldo[/MENTION] alla prossima risposta, provocazione, del genere verrai bannato.


----------



## bmb (14 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Non dico quello, dico che Galliani come al solito non avrà alternative per la difesa, perlomeno alternative di livello.
> Non è colpa nostra se stanno facendo i menagrami per un giocatore che ci servirebbe come il pane, 25 mln per Romagnoli non glieli offrirà più nessuno.



Romagnoli lo vuole Miha. Se non riusciamo ad arrivarci, sarà lo stesso allenatore a individuare un'alternativa.


----------



## Aldo (14 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Guarda che Dzeko non arriva



Non mi preoccupo


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Luglio 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> .



E allora restate con Doumbia e Destro, poi non vi lamentate del "sistema", o degli scandali arbitrali durante l'anno per far passare in secondo piano il gap che c'è tra la Roma e la Juventus


----------



## franck3211 (14 Luglio 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> .


Io non capisco un tifoso romanista perdente per eccellenza debba essere così sbruffone, è un controsenso. Mi siete simpatici ma certe cose non si possono sentire


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Se la Roma vende due tra ljajic, Gervinho, Doumbia e Destro, può pagare i 90 milioni della clausola di Higuain, se vogliamo Dzeko lo prendiamo in due minuti



A 90 milioni neanche se la Roma li vende tutti e quattro.


----------



## 666psycho (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, il Milan ha alzato a 25 milioni di euro l'offerta per Romagnoli. La Roma, però, ha rifiutato ancora una volta. Anche Sky lo riporta.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



Assurdo!!! Non vale manco 15! Lasciamolo dov è! Anche se mi piace non bisogna essere cosi fessi di regalare oltre 20 milioni a sti tirchioni! Ma conoscendo galliani è capace di darne 30! Ci hanno già fregati con bertolacci!


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Luglio 2015)

Aldo ha scritto:


> Se la Roma vende due tra ljajic, Gervinho, Doumbia e Destro, può pagare i 90 milioni della clausola di Higuain, se vogliamo Dzeko lo prendiamo in due minuti



Siete su Dzeko da più di un mese, belli questi due minuti. Higuain sognalo


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2015)

*QUi si parla di Romagnoli. Si torna On Topic.*


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> Assurdo!!! Non vale manco 15! Lasciamolo dov è! Anche se mi piace non bisogna essere cosi fessi di regalare oltre 20 milioni a sti tirchioni! Ma conoscendo galliani è capace di darne 30! Ci hanno già fregati con bertolacci!



Beh qui c'è chi dice che Menez, El Shaarawy e De Sciglio valgono 20 milioni l'uno. 
Romagnoli è il Dybala della difesa. 
A questo sommiamo che di italiani bravi ce ne sono pochi e ancor meno di difensori centrali.
La richiesta di 30 milioni è altissima, ma non folle.

Il Milan comunque fa bene a non andare oltre i 25, perchè la Roma una cessione eccellente la fa ogni anno, e Romagnoli è quello su cui pensano di poter monetizzare.


----------



## Dell'erba (14 Luglio 2015)

Ma provocazione: rugani allora quanto varrebbe?! 

Ma smettiamola, 30 Mln per una scommessa che ha fatto qualche mese buono alla samp


----------



## neversayconte (14 Luglio 2015)

Sono contento SE non viene a queste cifre. 
sono disperato se l'alternativa è il tunisino del monaco, a quelle cifre.


----------



## carlocarlo (14 Luglio 2015)

tutti che vantate sabatini, un grande ds come quelli che servono a noi non come galliani che offre 25 milioni per un giocatore che vale la meta. ah no aspe il grande ds sabatini pensa che ne vale anche di piu. qualcosa non quadra


----------



## mrsmit (14 Luglio 2015)

Credo sia tutta una scenetta, dall'inizio è stato detto che la Roma valutava il giocatore 30mln, che senso ha fare poroposte a partire da 15+ bonus, poi 18+ bonus ecc ecc......
Se il Milan lo voleva faceva subito un offerta da 25mln, o è un depistaggio o effettivamente sono notizie inventate( almeno sulle cifre).


----------



## BELOUFA (14 Luglio 2015)

Romagnoli è un ottimo giocatore....con 25mln Pallotta te lo porta a spalla, non ci credo.
Si è creato troppo clamore su questo ragazzo, 18mln sarebbe il suo prezzo reale secondo me, oltre il rischio sarebbe eccessivo, Abdennour per me ad esempio non vale più di 12/15.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Luglio 2015)

carlocarlo ha scritto:


> tutti che vantate sabatini, un grande ds come quelli che servono a noi non come galliani che offre 25 milioni per un giocatore che vale la meta. ah no aspe il grande ds sabatini pensa che ne vale anche di piu. qualcosa non quadra



Eh? Se romagnoli fosse stato del Milan e Galliani lo vendeva a meno di 25 lo impiccavamo in piazza

Alla Roma giustamente non vogliono venderlo, se non per cifre monstre. E al Milan giustamente oltre i 25 non possono andare. Fine della storia...


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2015)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Ma provocazione: rugani allora quanto varrebbe?!
> 
> Ma smettiamola, 30 Mln per una scommessa che ha fatto qualche mese buono alla samp



Secondo me è inutile fare confronti a tutti i costi. 
E' come confrontare Nesta e Cannavaro da giovani. Più o meno sono pari. 
Se vediamo poi i numeri, Romagnoli ha un anno in meno di Rugani e ha agguantato la qualificazione all'Europa League con la Sampdoria, mentre Rugani ha fatto il re in una squadra che lotta per la salvezza.
Senza dimenticare che si paga soprattutto il valore del giocatore in prospettiva.


----------



## yohann (14 Luglio 2015)

Intanto vedremo il mercato che avra nel futuro Romagnoli io penso che 25M nessuno gli li dara mai.
Sabbatini sta perdendo i colpi è dal mercato di gennaio che non ne azzecca una.


----------



## Dell'erba (14 Luglio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Secondo me è inutile fare confronti a tutti i costi.
> E' come confrontare Nesta e Cannavaro da giovani. Più o meno sono pari.
> Se vediamo poi i numeri, Romagnoli ha un anno in meno di Rugani e ha agguantato la qualificazione all'Europa League con la Sampdoria, mentre Rugani ha fatto il re in una squadra che lotta per la salvezza.
> Senza dimenticare che si paga soprattutto il valore del giocatore in prospettiva.


Chiaro che si paghi la prospettiva, ma se fallisce?

La difesa del Milan è in grado di sopperire? 

È un 95, è in grado di guidare con autorevolezza la difesa del Milan?

Sul valore non discuto per carità


----------



## Victorss (14 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Intanto vedremo il mercato che avra nel futuro Romagnoli io penso che 25M nessuno gli li dara mai.
> Sabbatini sta perdendo i colpi è dal mercato di gennaio che non ne azzecca una.



Io non so chi é più folle. Se Galliani a offrire 25 milioni o Sabatini a rifiutarli.


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2015)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> Chiaro che si paghi la prospettiva, ma se fallisce?
> 
> La difesa del Milan è in grado di sopperire?
> 
> ...



Per me infatti arrivano due difensori, non uno. 
Un compagno più esperto, benchè meno forte, ci vuole. 
Assodato che Mexes non si muove, e Zapata nemmeno per aiutare l'inserimento di Bacca, è possibile che lasci Paletta.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (14 Luglio 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Io non so chi é più folle. Se Galliani a offrire 25 milioni o Sabatini a rifiutarli.



Sabatini sta solo cercando di capire fin dove arriviamo. Ha capito che il Milan vuole il giocatore a tutti i costi visto che è l'unico richiesto espressamente dall'allenatore e quindi può giocare al rialzo...


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Luglio 2015)

Io non capisco una cosa , ogni volta che la Roma vende uno forte , viene messa in croce perchè quelli forti non si vendono, ma se rifiuta una grossa cifra per uno giovane e bravo come Romagnoli, e che in futuro potrebbe essere venduto a un prezzo maggiore , come non essere ceduto per niente , sbaglia . 
Qui ce qualquadra che non cosa


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Io non capisco una cosa , ogni volta che la Roma vende uno forte , viene messa in croce perchè quelli forti non si vendono, ma se rifiuta una grossa cifra per uno giovane e bravo come Romagnoli, e che in futuro potrebbe essere venduto a un prezzo maggiore , come non essere ceduto per niente , sbaglia .
> Qui ce qualquadra che non cosa



Vabbè perchè sta trattando con noi.

C'è da dire comunque che è un caso diverso da Benatia et similia, qui non parliamo di una colonna portante della Roma, secondo me se Castan sta bene forse manco è titolare.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Vabbè perchè sta trattando con noi.
> 
> C'è da dire comunque che è un caso diverso da Benatia et similia, qui non parliamo di una colonna portante della Roma, secondo me se Castan sta bene forse manco è titolare.



Fosse stato del Milan, il giocatore, tu l'avresti venduto? Anche a 30 milioni? Io no onestamente, nemmeno se in rosa avessimo Castan e Manolas... semplicemente perché di sostituti decenti in giro ce ne sono ma costano comunque tanto.


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Fosse stato del Milan, il giocatore, tu l'avresti venduto? Anche a 30 milioni? Io no onestamente, nemmeno se in rosa avessimo Castan e Manolas... semplicemente perché di sostituti decenti in giro ce ne sono ma costano comunque tanto.



Mm non saprei, secondo me con Nesta non c'entra nulla.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Io non capisco una cosa , ogni volta che la Roma vende uno forte , viene messa in croce perchè quelli forti non si vendono, ma se rifiuta una grossa cifra per uno giovane e bravo come Romagnoli, e che in futuro potrebbe essere venduto a un prezzo maggiore , come non essere ceduto per niente , sbaglia .
> Qui ce qualquadra che non cosa



Perchè in realtà alcuni compagni tifosi stanno rosicando


----------



## Doctore (14 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Io non capisco una cosa , ogni volta che la Roma vende uno forte , viene messa in croce perchè quelli forti non si vendono, ma se rifiuta una grossa cifra per uno giovane e bravo come Romagnoli, e che in futuro potrebbe essere venduto a un prezzo maggiore , come non essere ceduto per niente , sbaglia .
> Qui ce qualquadra che non cosa



Va benissimo eh...basta che poi non vi lamentate se vi chiedono 35/40 mil per dzeko.
Tutto il mondo è pieno di sabatini...ma poi tutti sti campioni venduti a parte benatia?
Ha venduto dei gran pacchi in stile galliannesco


----------



## koti (14 Luglio 2015)

Vedendo le pessime alternative spero alzino l'offerta a 30 (che poi di ingaggio prende relativamente una sciocchezza, per cui anche se pagassimo il cartellino 30 probabilmente ci vorrebbe a costare comunque meno di Abdennour).


----------



## Alberto (14 Luglio 2015)

Io la vedo in maniera diversa... Galliani dal canto suo fa bene a non andare oltre perchè 25 M sono già troppi. Per quanto forte, resta comunque un giocatore che ha tutto da dimostrare a certi livelli, e non è detto che possa mantenere le promesse anche se i presupposti ci sono tutti (ma ricordo anche le lodi che si tessevano per Ranocchia quando era al Bari, lo si dipingeva come il futuro Nesta, mi ricordo benissimo allora... per poi aver disatteso le aspettative una volta all'inter). La roma dal canto suo fa bene a non cederlo se pensa che possa essere un crack, a suo rischio e pericolo perchè 25 M sono tanti come incasso e potrebbe non ripresentarsi più una tale offerta... magari sarà veramente un gran giocatore tra qualche anno ed avranno fatto bene a tenerlo... ma troppi giocatori si è pensato potessero essere fenomeni e poi... (Ranocchia appunto, ma anche Destro che ora per mandarlo via bisogna quasi regalarlo..). Ma arrivati a questo punto in cui il Milan non va oltre con l'offerta e la Roma non cede a 25 M, probabilmente un passo avanti dovrebbe farlo il giocatore stesso, dato che se vuole venire al Milan ha chiaramente capito quanto la società lo stimi per arrivare a offrire 25 M, cosa che non sò se si può dire della roma dal momento che, allo stato attuale, probabilmente lo considera la terza-quarta scelta (ricordiamoci che l'anno prossimo c'è un Europeo da giocare... e da riserva non sò quanto ci si possa mettere in mostra). Quindi in seintesi secondo me Galliani e Sabatini, ognuno per i propri motivi, fanno bene a restare sulle loro posizioni, ma da tifoso mi aspetterei a questo punto una mossa da parte del giocatore stesso, l'unico che allo stato attuale può far decollare o meno la trattativa.


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Io non capisco una cosa , ogni volta che la Roma vende uno forte , viene messa in croce perchè quelli forti non si vendono, ma se rifiuta una grossa cifra per uno giovane e bravo come Romagnoli, e che in futuro potrebbe essere venduto a un prezzo maggiore , come non essere ceduto per niente , sbaglia .
> Qui ce qualquadra che non cosa



sai perché sbagliate secondo me? perché non giocherà titolare, e verrà come normale che sia svalutato, e rischi di perderlo poi a gennaio a molto molto meno. Se invece la roma punta su romagnoli come titolare, allora è un altro discorso ma onestamente ne dubito.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (14 Luglio 2015)

Alberto ha scritto:


> Io la vedo in maniera diversa... Galliani dal canto suo fa bene a non andare oltre perchè 25 M sono già troppi. Per quanto forte, resta comunque un giocatore che ha tutto da dimostrare a certi livelli, e non è detto che possa mantenere le promesse anche se i presupposti ci sono tutti (ma ricordo anche le lodi che si tessevano per Ranocchia quando era al Bari, lo si dipingeva come il futuro Nesta, mi ricordo benissimo allora... per poi aver disatteso le aspettative una volta all'inter). La roma dal canto suo fa bene a non cederlo se pensa che possa essere un crack, a suo rischio e pericolo perchè 25 M sono tanti come incasso e potrebbe non ripresentarsi più una tale offerta... magari sarà veramente un gran giocatore tra qualche anno ed avranno fatto bene a tenerlo... ma troppi giocatori si è pensato potessero essere fenomeni e poi... (Ranocchia appunto, ma anche Destro che ora per mandarlo via bisogna quasi regalarlo..). Ma arrivati a questo punto in cui il Milan non va oltre con l'offerta e la Roma non cede a 25 M, probabilmente un passo avanti dovrebbe farlo il giocatore stesso, dato che se vuole venire al Milan ha chiaramente capito quanto la società lo stimi per arrivare a offrire 25 M, cosa che non sò se si può dire della roma dal momento che, allo stato attuale, probabilmente lo considera la terza-quarta scelta (ricordiamoci che l'anno prossimo c'è un Europeo da giocare... e da riserva non sò quanto ci si possa mettere in mostra). Quindi in seintesi secondo me Galliani e Sabatini, ognuno per i propri motivi, fanno bene a restare sulle loro posizioni, ma da tifoso mi aspetterei a questo punto una mossa da parte del giocatore stesso, l'unico che allo stato attuale può far decollare o meno la trattativa.



Hai fatto un ragionamento giusto , ma nessuno di voi ha tenuto in considerazione l'eventualità che forse romagnoli sarà titolare a roma e ha deciso semplicenente di restare , perché il fatto che sia la terza scelta è un'ipotesi dei giornali e dei tifosi, ma quello che si sono detti sabatini garcia e romagnoli noi non lo sappiamo.


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Luglio 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Va benissimo eh...basta che poi non vi lamentate se vi chiedono 35/40 mil per dzeko.
> Tutto il mondo è pieno di sabatini...ma poi tutti sti campioni venduti a parte benatia?
> Ha venduto dei gran pacchi in stile galliannesco



Ma chi si lamenta , loro vogliono quei soldi, bene , troveremo un punto di incontro , senno nisba (anche se mi dispiacerebbe molto, perchè ritengo Dzeko una grande punta)


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Eh? Se romagnoli fosse stato del Milan e Galliani lo vendeva a meno di 25 lo impiccavamo in piazza
> 
> Alla Roma giustamente non vogliono venderlo, se non per cifre monstre. E al Milan giustamente oltre i 25 non possono andare. Fine della storia...



Nulla da aggiungere. A leggere certi commenti sembra che la Roma debba assolutamente venderlo e stiano rifiutando soldi gratis.


----------



## Casnop (14 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Eh? Se romagnoli fosse stato del Milan e Galliani lo vendeva a meno di 25 lo impiccavamo in piazza
> 
> Alla Roma giustamente non vogliono venderlo, se non per cifre monstre. E al Milan giustamente oltre i 25 non possono andare. Fine della storia...



Condivisibile. E non sono così sicuro che, in fondo, sia la fine della storia. Come già detto ieri, Sabatini aspetta di fare un colpo importante in entrata, per placare l'animo di una piazza inquieta, prima di dare via un importante prospetto del vivaio giallorosso. Il viaggio in Inghilterra non è andato benissimo, ma gli scenari possono cambiare, come la sorte di Romagnoli, ora apparentemente segnata. Fa bene però Galliani a tenere duro sull'offerta, notevole, di 25 milioni di euro. Sarà un gioco d'attesa, ma con la consapevolezza che la Roma una cessione forte all'anno la fa, e sembra che questa sia l'estate di Romagnoli. Avessero prevalso su di lui altre considerazioni, lo avrebbero dichiarato incedibile. Pazienza, dunque, ma senza farsi prendere per il collo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, il Milan ha alzato a 25 milioni di euro l'offerta per Romagnoli. La Roma, però, ha rifiutato ancora una volta. Anche Sky lo riporta.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti


Si mette male, sia per Romagnoli che in generale...il Milan continua a fallire gli obiettivi.
Impossibile tornare grandi se all'allenatore non danno i giocatori di cui ha bisogno. 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma shock: "il mercato potrebbe anche chiudersi così"*


Eeeehhh vabè poi? ritornano Muntari, Essien,Bonera e Inzaghi ?


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (14 Luglio 2015)

secondo me la roma temporeggia per cedere romagnoli perche prima vuole valutare le condizioni di castan. se castan darà le giuste garanzie, allora la roma cederà romagnoli.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Luglio 2015)

Sarà, ma secondo me stasera-stanotte lo prendiamo.


----------



## Schism75 (14 Luglio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Si mette male, sia per Romagnoli che in generale...il Milan continua a fallire gli obiettivi.
> Impossibile tornare grandi se all'allenatore non danno i giocatori di cui ha bisogno.
> 
> 
> Eeeehhh vabè poi? ritornano Muntari, Essien,Bonera e Inzaghi ?



Mmm rimango dell'idea che sia solo tattica. Altrimenti bisogna fare qualcosa. Questo non può dire qualsiasi cosa, tutto e il contrario di tutto e non succedere nulla.


----------



## Dipao Meravigliao (14 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sarà, ma secondo me stasera-stanotte lo prendiamo.



ne dubito fortemente. è quasi impossibile


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Luglio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Mmm rimango dell'idea che sia solo tattica. Altrimenti bisogna fare qualcosa. *Questo non può dire qualsiasi cosa, tutto e il contrario di tutto e non succedere nulla*.


Dici Suma?


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2015)

Venticinque milioni sono tantissimi per quello che fin'ora ha fatto vedere, se la Roma li rifiuta non può certo permettersi poi di tenere tutti quei soldi in panchina, rifiutarli significa che Romagnoli sarà titolare fisso altrimenti sono impazziti.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (14 Luglio 2015)

*S. Sabatini a radio radio: "Alte possibilità che Romagnoli vada al Milan a meno che sorgano problemi con Castan"*


----------



## wildfrank (14 Luglio 2015)

Dipao Meravigliao ha scritto:


> secondo me la roma temporeggia per cedere romagnoli perche prima vuole valutare le condizioni di castan. se castan darà le giuste garanzie, allora la roma cederà romagnoli.



Compliments! Mi sa che c'hai azzeccato...


----------



## Casnop (14 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Venticinque milioni sono tantissimi per quello che fin'ora ha fatto vedere, se la Roma li rifiuta non può certo permettersi poi di tenere tutti quei soldi in panchina, rifiutarli significa che Romagnoli sarà titolare fisso altrimenti sono impazziti.



Di sicuro il giocatore in questo momento è frastornato. C'è un club importante, che ha intenzione di investire forte su di lui per farne il centro di un progetto tecnico alla guida dell'allenatore che meglio di altri ha saputo intuirne e valorizzarne il talento, e lui invece accetta serenamente di lottare per un posto da titolare in un'altra squadra? No.


----------



## yohann (14 Luglio 2015)

Si ma l'offerta non è valida fino a vita eterna a non possiamo aspettare Castan che poi lui aveva una malattia mica un un infortunio muscolare che tipo di ricaduta può avere ?


----------



## Schism75 (14 Luglio 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Dici Suma?




Si non mi ha quotato il quote delle parole Suma.


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Luglio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Si non mi ha quotato il quote delle parole Suma.


Ok.
In generale si spera sia davvero tattica. 
Che Suma faccia tattica invece ormai bisogna dubitarne. Insomma dopo la figuraccia con Bacca c'è da pensare che semplicemente spara quello che gli viene in mente senza avere informazioni o altro.


----------



## siioca (14 Luglio 2015)

25 milioni per Romagnoli sono già tanti.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Luglio 2015)

Su Twitter dicono che Astori è appena arrivato a Milano


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Luglio 2015)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> *S. Sabatini a radio radio: "Alte possibilità che Romagnoli vada al Milan a meno che sorgano problemi con Castan"*





yohann ha scritto:


> Si ma l'offerta non è valida fino a vita eterna a non possiamo aspettare Castan che poi lui aveva una malattia mica un un infortunio muscolare che tipo di ricaduta può avere ?



Penso sia per prendere tempo per strappare quei 2-3 mln in più.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Milan Channel, il Milan ha alzato a 25 milioni di euro l'offerta per Romagnoli. La Roma, però, ha rifiutato ancora una volta. Anche Sky lo riporta.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti



alla fine lo prenderemo, strapagandolo (già 25 sono troppi)
ma è normale, sanno che abbiamo i soldi e assoluto bisogno di rinforzi e ci spennano


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Luglio 2015)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Su Twitter dicono che Astori è appena arrivato a Milano



stavano trollando, come sempre.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Luglio 2015)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> *S. Sabatini a radio radio: "Alte possibilità che Romagnoli vada al Milan a meno che sorgano problemi con Castan"*



.


----------



## Jaqen (14 Luglio 2015)

.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Luglio 2015)

Tanti saluti, andiamo su altri


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2015)

*Non riportate presunte notizie provenienti da utenti Twitter e dai social in particolare. Non c'è nulla di vero in quello che si scrive. *


----------



## Jaqen (14 Luglio 2015)

*Pellegatti, Sinisa ha detto che 25 milioni non bastano, adesso si vedrà.*


----------



## walter 22 (14 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti, Sinisa ha detto che 25 milioni non bastano, adesso si vedrà.*



Già sono troppi 20 mln più di 25 sarebbero una follia


----------



## Schism75 (14 Luglio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Tanti saluti, andiamo su altri



Spero che astori e altri non siano sinonimi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti, Sinisa ha detto che 25 milioni non bastano, adesso si vedrà.*



Dai Sinisa, insisti !


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Luglio 2015)

*Galliani ironico rispondendo ad un tifoso: "Ho offerto così poco...".*


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani ironico rispondendo ad un tifoso: "Ho offerto così poco...".*



Ha aggiunto, giustamente, che Romagnoli non è l'unico difensore centrale mancino al mondo grazie a Dio. E fa bene, a certe cifre giusto guardare altrove.


----------



## The Ripper (14 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti, Sinisa ha detto che 25 milioni non bastano, adesso si vedrà.*



ma bastaaa... leviamo da mezzo questo qui. Non è l'unico difensore buono del globo terrestre...


----------



## Schism75 (14 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ha aggiunto, giustamente, che Romagnoli non è l'unico difensore centrale mancino al mondo grazie a Dio. E fa bene, a certe cifre giusto guardare altrove.



Si l'altro che conosce é astori,


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti, Sinisa ha detto che 25 milioni non bastano, adesso si vedrà.*



Vendere Rami a 3 mln e stata una mossa veramente GENIALE !

Mandassero Galliani in galera per crimine contro i milanisti


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Si l'altro che conosce é astori,



Tranquillo, pericolo scampato visto che va a Napoli.


----------



## il condor (14 Luglio 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> ma bastaaa... leviamo da mezzo questo qui. Non è l'unico difensore buono del globo terrestre...



Maksibon.....


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2015)

*Sky: il Milan, adesso, entrerà in fase di attesa per Romagnoli. E' possibile che il club rossonero agirà sotto traccia. La trattativa con la Roma, dunque, non sembra finita anche se i rossoneri pensano alle possibili alternative. *


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan, adesso, entrerà in fase di attesa per Romagnoli. E' possibile che il club rossonero agirà sotto traccia. La trattativa con la Roma, dunque, non sembra finita anche se i rossoneri pensano alle possibili alternative. *



Unlimited Struggle


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan, adesso, entrerà in fase di attesa per Romagnoli. E' possibile che il club rossonero agirà sotto traccia. La trattativa con la Roma, dunque, non sembra finita anche se i rossoneri pensano alle possibili alternative. *



Se aspettano che Mormont richiami per dire di si ai 25M stanno freschi... valutassero seriamente le alternative, evitando i cessacchioni.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan, adesso, entrerà in fase di attesa per Romagnoli. E' possibile che il club rossonero agirà sotto traccia. La trattativa con la Roma, dunque, non sembra finita anche se i rossoneri pensano alle possibili alternative. *



Agirà sottotraccia nel senso che mandano Maiorino a rapirlo di notte?  Se non cacciano 30 milioni, e forse pure di più, non lo mollano.


----------



## Djici (14 Luglio 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Attenzione perché magari più che "arrivare", ritorna qualcuno



Acerbi non tornera mai


----------



## dyablo65 (14 Luglio 2015)

bisogna essere fulminati per offrire 25 milioni di euro per un ragazzo al primo anno buono in serie A....mi sembravano gia' tanti 20 milioni...

meglio cambiare obbiettivo.

buon anno alla roma e complimenti a sabatini.


----------



## markjordan (14 Luglio 2015)

20 x rugani ? ci proverei


----------



## Ma che ooh (14 Luglio 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> bisogna essere fulminati per offrire 25 milioni di euro per un ragazzo al primo anno buono in serie A....mi sembravano gia' tanti 20 milioni...
> 
> meglio cambiare obbiettivo.
> 
> buon anno alla roma e complimenti a sabatini.



Grazie


----------



## Chrissonero (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan, adesso, entrerà in fase di attesa per Romagnoli. E' possibile che il club rossonero agirà sotto traccia. La trattativa con la Roma, dunque, non sembra finita anche se i rossoneri pensano alle possibili alternative. *



Lo dici e lo ripeto: con la metà prendiamo Mammana! Proprio quel ragazzo che vuole Sabatini per la Roma...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Luglio 2015)

*Mihajlovic su Romagnoli: "Anche a me piacciono le fragole, ma non devono costare come le ostriche"*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Luglio 2015)

Però avete visto la Roma quanto ci pensa a dare via un futuro campione? È da grande squadra...


----------



## Dapone (14 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mihajlovic su Romagnoli: "Anche a me piacciono le fragole, ma non devono costare come le ostriche"*



Ogni volta che apre bocca per me è musica.


----------



## Schism75 (14 Luglio 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> 20 x rugani ? ci proverei



Spiegami perché la Juventus dovrebbe vendercelo, dopo aver ceduto ogbonna e con Barzagli quasi alla fine.


----------



## Schism75 (14 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, pericolo scampato visto che va a Napoli.


Sicuro? Non era saltata la trattativa?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Mihajlovic su Romagnoli: "Anche a me piacciono le fragole, ma non devono costare come le ostriche"*



Benissimo. Astori, Moreno e similari sono frutta marcia per Sinisa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Luglio 2015)

*Suma: "Il Milan valuta Romagnoli 20M, ha fatto offerta folle di 25M solo per non farlo partire per l'Australia. Adesso però non rilancerà più. Non vale 30M. Ed è chiaro che la Roma se lo valuta tanto, dovrà dargli un ingaggio adeguato a quella valutazione. Adesso prende 500mila euro."*


----------



## markjordan (14 Luglio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Spiegami perché la Juventus dovrebbe vendercelo, dopo aver ceduto ogbonna e con Barzagli quasi alla fine.


ci si prova
i forti sono accasati , pure romagnoli , se non ci provi non te li offrono


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: "Il Milan valuta Romagnoli 20M, ha fatto offerta folle di 25M solo per non farlo partire per la Cina. Adesso però non rilancerà più. Non vale 30M. Ed è chiaro che la Roma se lo valuta tanto, dovrà dargli un ingaggio adeguato a quella valutazione. Adesso prende 500mila euro."*


 [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] parte per l'australia


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: "Il Milan valuta Romagnoli 20M, ha fatto offerta folle di 25M solo per non farlo partire per la Cina. Adesso però non rilancerà più. Non vale 30M. Ed è chiaro che la Roma se lo valuta tanto, dovrà dargli un ingaggio adeguato a quella valutazione. Adesso prende 500mila euro."*



Considerazione giusta. Il procuratore adesso busserà certamente a danari. E da 500mila credo che vorrà minimo 2M netti. Sarà accontentato?



Underhill84 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] parte per l'australia



Pardon


----------



## Butcher (14 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: "Il Milan valuta Romagnoli 20M, ha fatto offerta folle di 25M solo per non farlo partire per la Cina. Adesso però non rilancerà più. Non vale 30M. Ed è chiaro che la Roma se lo valuta tanto, dovrà dargli un ingaggio adeguato a quella valutazione. Adesso prende 500mila euro."*



Cominciano a lavorare sporco finalmente?


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Considerazione giusta. Il procuratore adesso busserà certamente a danari. E da 500mila credo che vorrà minimo 2M netti. Sarà accontentato?



Sabatini rischia grosso. E' in una situazione complicata. Romagnoli vuole venire al Milan, se non lo vende non si può permettere di mettere in panchina uno da 25 mln, deve giocare titolare e questo significa che gli deve di conseguenza adeguare l'ingaggio. Allo stesso tempo sono convinto che più passano le settimane e più Galliani forte di quanto scritto sopra darà sempre meno per il ragazzo, per me l'offerta più alta è stata raggiunta oggi, da domani in poi non potrà che calare.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Luglio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Sabatini rischia grosso. E' in una situazione complicata. Romagnoli vuole venire al Milan, se non lo vende non si può permettere di mettere in panchina uno da 25 mln, deve giocare titolare e questo significa che gli deve di conseguenza adeguare l'ingaggio. Allo stesso tempo sono convinto che più passano le settimane e più Galliani forte di quanto scritto sopra darà sempre meno per il ragazzo, per me l'offerta più alta è stata raggiunta oggi, da domani in poi non potrà che calare.



Concordo, è stata una pessima mossa da parte di Mormont perché non credo che a Romagnoli venga garantito il posto e con esso un contratto adeguato alla sua valutazione. Adesso sono problemi loro... voluto la bicicletta.... pedalare


----------



## Jino (14 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Concordo, è stata una pessima mossa da parte di Mormont perché non credo che a Romagnoli venga garantito il posto e con esso un contratto adeguato alla sua valutazione. Adesso sono problemi loro... voluto la bicicletta.... pedalare



Se Castan ha recuperato come dicono e Manolas è intoccabile, a chi ruberà il posto Romagnoli!?  Ne vedremo delle belle e sono convinto che Galliani da domani scenderà a trattare sui terreni a lui congeniali, ossia con calciatori scontenti.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Suma: "Il Milan valuta Romagnoli 20M, ha fatto offerta folle di 25M solo per non farlo partire per l'Australia. Adesso però non rilancerà più. Non vale 30M. Ed è chiaro che la Roma se lo valuta tanto, dovrà dargli un ingaggio adeguato a quella valutazione. Adesso prende 500mila euro."*



Sabatini non è il primo fesso che passa e si fa incartare da Galliani, caro suma. Se ha rifiutato l'offerta di 25 milioni è perché il giocatore è incedibile, a meno appunto di offerte mostruose. Se il giocatore è incedibile vuol dire che fa parte del progetto della Roma. Ha 20 anni e questa stagione la Roma gioca campionato, CL e Coppa Italia, se parte dietro Manolas e Castan avrà il suo spazio. Castan è prossimo ai 30 e viene da un lungo periodo di inattività, inutile che dica chi gradualmente prenderà il suo posto.
Che Romagnoli voglia solo il Milan, è tutto da vedere. Se la Roma gli propone il rinnovo, con ovvio aumento, il ragazzo non può che accettare. Il rinnovo non credo proprio sia un problema, altrimenti Sabatini l'avrebbe già impacchettato per 25 milioni.

Noi pensiamo che Galliani in questo modo tiri acqua al suo mulino, cercando di far scontrare Romagnoli contro la Roma. Ci dimentichiamo però che dall'altra parte c'è un agente che ha tutto l'interesse a mostrare che il suo assistito è ricercato da club che gli offrono ingaggi importanti. Quindi la palla passa alla Roma, o gli aumentano l'ingaggio o no. E se nemmeno per 25 milioni l'hanno ceduto, questo qualcosa significherà.


----------



## Schism75 (14 Luglio 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> ci si prova
> i forti sono accasati , pure romagnoli , se non ci provi non te li offrono



Non é una risposta però. La Juventus non ha bisogno di vendere come la Roma. Anzi. Proprio perché é il più forte in Italia, giovanissimo, con il quale sistema la difesa per 10 anni, secondo te anche se Galliani lo chiede gli rispondono si ok lo vendiamo? Se proprio uno vuole intavolare una trattativa minimo parti dai 30-35 milioni.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2015)

*Di Marzio: il Milan ha detto che non farà rilanci per Romagnoli. Io penso che un rilancio, invece, lo farà. Magari con un'offerta che sfiori quota 30 milioni. A quel punto, per la Roma sarà durissima continuare a dire ancora no. Il Milan, comunque, vuole prenderlo. E per il momento non pensa nemmeno alle alternative, che potrebbero essere Maksimovic e Savic.*


----------



## Schism75 (14 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sabatini non è il primo fesso che passa e si fa incartare da Galliani, caro suma. Se ha rifiutato l'offerta di 25 milioni è perché il giocatore è incedibile, a meno appunto di offerte mostruose. Se il giocatore è incedibile vuol dire che fa parte del progetto della Roma. Ha 20 anni e questa stagione la Roma gioca campionato, CL e Coppa Italia, se parte dietro Manolas e Castan avrà il suo spazio. Castan è prossimo ai 30 e viene da un lungo periodo di inattività, inutile che dica chi gradualmente prenderà il suo posto.
> Che Romagnoli voglia solo il Milan, è tutto da vedere. Se la Roma gli propone il rinnovo, con ovvio aumento, il ragazzo non può che accettare. Il rinnovo non credo proprio sia un problema, altrimenti Sabatini l'avrebbe già impacchettato per 25 milioni.
> 
> Noi pensiamo che Galliani in questo modo tiri acqua al suo mulino, cercando di far scontrare Romagnoli contro la Roma. Ci dimentichiamo però che dall'altra parte c'è un agente che ha tutto l'interesse a mostrare che il suo assistito è ricercato da club che gli offrono ingaggi importanti. Quindi la palla passa alla Roma, o gli aumentano l'ingaggio o no. E se nemmeno per 25 milioni l'hanno ceduto, questo qualcosa significherà.



Non lo so sinceramente. La posizione di Suma non é sbagliata. Adesso romagnoli può bussare in casa Roma chiedendo:

Titolarità 
Aumento ingaggio per un giocatore che vale più di 25 milioni.

Se glieli danno ha vinto lui, e noi stiamo in difficoltà perché ora tutti spareranno alto, a meno che non abbiamo già accordi con altri giocatori (ma con Galliani non é sicuramente così). Ma se non glieli danno chiederà la cessione. E a quel punto forse i 25 non li prendono nemmeno.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ha detto che non farà rilanci per Romagnoli. Io penso che un rilancio, invece, lo farà. Magari con un'offerta che sfiori quota 30 milioni. A quel punto, per la Roma sarà durissima continuare a dire ancora no. *




A me, sinceramente, 30 milioni per Romagnoli sembrano una follia bella e buona.


----------



## aleslash (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ha detto che non farà rilanci per Romagnoli. Io penso che un rilancio, invece, lo farà. Magari con un'offerta che sfiori quota 30 milioni. A quel punto, per la Roma sarà durissima continuare a dire ancora no. *


Vediamo e aspettiamo, ancora non mi spiego come abbiano rifiutato i 25 milioni


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (14 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sabatini non è il primo fesso che passa e si fa incartare da Galliani, caro suma. Se ha rifiutato l'offerta di 25 milioni è perché il giocatore è incedibile, a meno appunto di offerte mostruose. Se il giocatore è incedibile vuol dire che fa parte del progetto della Roma. Ha 20 anni e questa stagione la Roma gioca campionato, CL e Coppa Italia, se parte dietro Manolas e Castan avrà il suo spazio. Castan è prossimo ai 30 e viene da un lungo periodo di inattività, inutile che dica chi gradualmente prenderà il suo posto.
> Che Romagnoli voglia solo il Milan, è tutto da vedere. Se la Roma gli propone il rinnovo, con ovvio aumento, il ragazzo non può che accettare. Il rinnovo non credo proprio sia un problema, altrimenti Sabatini l'avrebbe già impacchettato per 25 milioni.
> 
> Noi pensiamo che Galliani in questo modo tiri acqua al suo mulino, cercando di far scontrare Romagnoli contro la Roma. Ci dimentichiamo però che dall'altra parte c'è un agente che ha tutto l'interesse a mostrare che il suo assistito è ricercato da club che gli offrono ingaggi importanti. Quindi la palla passa alla Roma, o gli aumentano l'ingaggio o no. E se nemmeno per 25 milioni l'hanno ceduto, questo qualcosa significherà.



Il tuo ragionamento ha una logica ma manca un punto fondamentale: la Roma ha bisogno di soldi subito, e l'unico giocatore che viene da una stagione positiva, e non incedibile, é proprio Romagnoli.

Devono fare una scelta, e stanno temporeggiando per vedere se riescono a piazzare Destro e Gervinho, ma a quanto pare non hanno offerte diverse dal prestito e a loro servono soldi. 
Soldi che solo il Milan é disposto a pagare per, ripeto, l'unico giocatore con appeal e cedibile della rosa.

Romagnoli verrá al Milan e la Roma prenderá Dzeko che in questo momento é più pripritario di un centrale di riserva forte. 
Se la Roma non cede Romagnoli in tempi anche abbastanza ristretti corre un rischio molto alto, dato che i fondi che ha sul mercato sono legati solo alle cessioni.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Luglio 2015)

La Roma non si merita altre offerte, esistono altri difensori, andiamo a prenderli


----------



## Aragorn (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ha detto che non farà rilanci per Romagnoli. Io penso che un rilancio, invece, lo farà. Magari con un'offerta che sfiori quota 30 milioni. A quel punto, per la Roma sarà durissima continuare a dire ancora no. *



A quel punto tanto valeva risparmiarsi Bertolacci e andare a pagare la clausola di Laporte


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ha detto che non farà rilanci per Romagnoli. Io penso che un rilancio, invece, lo farà. Magari con un'offerta che sfiori quota 30 milioni. A quel punto, per la Roma sarà durissima continuare a dire ancora no. *




Non voglio credere che Galliani sia veramente cosi incompetente che vada a spendere 80+ milioni per Bertolacci, Romagnoli e Bacca. 


Vabbe se ci penso, si ci credo.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (14 Luglio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> La Roma non si merita altre offerte, esistono altri difensori, andiamo a prenderli



Non credo.

Negli altri campionati quando una big vuole un giocatore da un'altra squadra dello stesso campionato va e lo paga per il prezzo che fa la societá di propietá. 

Vedi Van Persie, Torres, Sergio Ramos ecc. Quando vennero comprati li pagarono a peso d'oro.

Ok, Romagnoli non é un campione, ma se la Roma lo valuta 30 allora non é che puoi presentarti con 15 mln.
Cedere un giocatore ad una rivale é sempre un rischio e la Roma lo sa: sta a noi capire quanto crediamo nel talento di Romagnoli. Se lo riteniamo fondamentale allora andiamo li con 30 mln e lo compriamo, punto.
Non sono quei 5 mln in più ad arricchire la Roma ed a impoverire il Milan.

Qui non bisogna farne una questione di orgoglio, é business, e se una cosa serve ed ho le possibilitá, la compro, qualunque sia il costo (nei limiti dell'accettabile).


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ha detto che non farà rilanci per Romagnoli. Io penso che un rilancio, invece, lo farà. Magari con un'offerta che sfiori quota 30 milioni. A quel punto, per la Roma sarà durissima continuare a dire ancora no. Il Milan, comunque, vuole prenderlo. E per il momento non pensa nemmeno alle alternative, che potrebbero essere Maksimovic e Savic.*




Aggiornato. Quotare.


----------



## il condor (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ha detto che non farà rilanci per Romagnoli. Io penso che un rilancio, invece, lo farà. Magari con un'offerta che sfiori quota 30 milioni. A quel punto, per la Roma sarà durissima continuare a dire ancora no. Il Milan, comunque, vuole prenderlo. E per il momento non pensa nemmeno alle alternative, che potrebbero essere Maksimovic e Savic.*



se dobbiamo prendere al suo posto quei due bidoni a questo punto spendiamo anche 50mln su romagnoli. Tanto Galliani a livello di conoscenza dei giocatori è pari a zero.


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ha detto che non farà rilanci per Romagnoli. Io penso che un rilancio, invece, lo farà. Magari con un'offerta che sfiori quota 30 milioni. A quel punto, per la Roma sarà durissima continuare a dire ancora no. Il Milan, comunque, vuole prenderlo. E per il momento non pensa nemmeno alle alternative, che potrebbero essere Maksimovic e Savic.*



Incredibile non avere nessun piano B... Senza parole


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Incredibile non avere nessun piano B... Senza parole



Il piano b c'è. Ma è appunto un piano b in tutto e per tutto.
Romagnoli entro due/tre anni sarà uno dei cinque migliori difensori al mondo, e già oggi fa la differenza.
Di fronte a un giocatore del genere, alternative meno costose sullo stesso livello non esistono.


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> A quel punto tanto valeva risparmiarsi Bertolacci e andare a pagare la clausola di Laporte



Laporte e Romagnoli si equivalgono in questo momento. Inutile spenderne 50 per il primo.


----------



## Schism75 (14 Luglio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Il piano b c'è. Ma è appunto un piano b in tutto e per tutto.
> Romagnoli entro due/tre anni sarà uno dei cinque migliori difensori al mondo, e già oggi fa la differenza.
> Di fronte a un giocatore del genere, alternative meno costose sullo stesso livello non esistono.


 Apposta dicevo sopra che Galliani non é un manager di qualità, che pianifica alcune strategie parallele. Lui ha un solo obiettivo, e cercherà in tutti i modi di perseguirlo. La tattica che sta adottando va in quella direzione. E non credo che al momento farà un altro rialzo, soprattutto se il giocatore é partito in Australia. Il problema é che se fallisce siamo finiti. Perché gli altri nomi su cui andremmo sono più scarsi e li strapaghiamo.


----------



## peppe75 (14 Luglio 2015)

Ma, non so se vale tanti soldi..ma centrali difensivi buoni come lui non si trovano così facilmente per cui prendiamolo!!&#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non voglio credere che Galliani sia veramente cosi incompetente che vada a spendere 80+ milioni per Bertolacci, Romagnoli e Bacca.
> 
> 
> Vabbe se ci penso, si ci credo.



Ragazzi, però davvero, non va mai bene niente. 

Il Milan sta per spendere meno di 20 milioni per Mandzukic: _tutti sti soldi per questo bidone che segna pochi goal all'anno e solo se ha uno squadrone a disposizione_. Dopo la figuraccia per Jackson Martinez, si prende uno che segna caterve di goal da anni come Bacca: _troppi 30 milioni_

Si pensa a Maksimovic: _ma a che ci serve uno così?_. Si passa a Romagnoli: _come si a fa a essere così incompetenti da spendere così tanto per questo qui?_


C'è un difensore dell'età di Romagnoli promettente quanto Romagnoli e dal rendimento sicuro nell'immediato quanto Romagnoli che vale meno di 25 milioni di euro? 
A me non viene in mente nessuno.


----------



## Aron (15 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Sabatini non è il primo fesso che passa e si fa incartare da Galliani, caro suma. Se ha rifiutato l'offerta di 25 milioni è perché il giocatore è incedibile, a meno appunto di offerte mostruose. Se il giocatore è incedibile vuol dire che fa parte del progetto della Roma. Ha 20 anni e questa stagione la Roma gioca campionato, CL e Coppa Italia, se parte dietro Manolas e Castan avrà il suo spazio. Castan è prossimo ai 30 e viene da un lungo periodo di inattività, inutile che dica chi gradualmente prenderà il suo posto.
> Che Romagnoli voglia solo il Milan, è tutto da vedere. Se la Roma gli propone il rinnovo, con ovvio aumento, il ragazzo non può che accettare. Il rinnovo non credo proprio sia un problema, altrimenti Sabatini l'avrebbe già impacchettato per 25 milioni.
> 
> Noi pensiamo che Galliani in questo modo tiri acqua al suo mulino, cercando di far scontrare Romagnoli contro la Roma. Ci dimentichiamo però che dall'altra parte c'è un agente che ha tutto l'interesse a mostrare che il suo assistito è ricercato da club che gli offrono ingaggi importanti. Quindi la palla passa alla Roma, o gli aumentano l'ingaggio o no. E se nemmeno per 25 milioni l'hanno ceduto, questo qualcosa significherà.



Rudi Garcia comunque non stravede per Romagnoli. 
Quindi è vero che il giocatore è tutt'altro che una prima scelta alla Roma.
Il Milan è pronto a fargli ponti d'oro sotto la guida di Mihajlovic, che per lo stesso giocatore è l'artefice della sua maturazione calcistica. 
Resta alla Roma con un ingaggio inferiore di quanto percepirebbe al Milan, con un allenatore che non lo stima e a giocarsi il posto con Castan e Manolas? 
Romagnoli stesso non ha preso poi nessuna pubblica posizione, nemmeno una neutrale. Non ha proprio parlato. 

La Roma col protrarsi di questa situazione rischierebbe di andare in rottura col giocatore e venderlo a meno di 20 milioni l'ultima settimana d'agosto.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (15 Luglio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> *Pellegatti, Sinisa ha detto che 25 milioni non bastano, adesso si vedrà.*



Sentita l'intervista di Pellegatti a Miha.
Ha lasciato capire che per lui Romagnoli è assolutamente necessario. 
Glissa sui quattrini, ma lo vuole.
Non ha considerato alternative.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (15 Luglio 2015)

Ma la Roma ha intenzione di fare mercato? 
Allo stato attuale sono gli stessi di anno scorso + iago falque.
non hanno un centravanti serio.
sono praticamente senza terzini, al momento i titolari sarebbero florenzi e romagnoli, 2 adattati (maicon, cole e balzaretti non danno nessuna garanzia, torosidis è un mestierante).
2 centravanti in uscita.
Solo a centrocampo sono completi, e solo se Strootman ha completamente recuperato dal suo calvario.
O tirano fuori i soldi, che attualmente non sembrano avere, o gli conviene sbrigarsi con le cessioni.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2015)

*Di Marzio: il Milan ha detto che non farà rilanci per Romagnoli. Io penso che un rilancio, invece, lo farà. Magari con un'offerta che sfiori quota 30 milioni. A quel punto, per la Roma sarà durissima continuare a dire ancora no. Il Milan, comunque, vuole prenderlo. E per il momento non pensa nemmeno alle alternative, che potrebbero essere Maksimovic e Savic.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ha detto che non farà rilanci per Romagnoli. Io penso che un rilancio, invece, lo farà. Magari con un'offerta che sfiori quota 30 milioni. A quel punto, per la Roma sarà durissima continuare a dire ancora no. Il Milan, comunque, vuole prenderlo. E per il momento non pensa nemmeno alle alternative, che potrebbero essere Maksimovic e Savic.*



Si si si e ancora si.

Fatelo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (15 Luglio 2015)

Tra quei 3 ne andrebbero presi 2.


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2015)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Tra quei 3 ne andrebbero presi 2.



Per me insieme a Romagnoli ne servirebbe uno d'esperienza (che non significa bollito).


----------



## Reblanck (15 Luglio 2015)

Può diventare bravo,ma questi soldi nn li vale,non ha dimostrato assolutamente niente.


----------



## Casnop (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ha detto che non farà rilanci per Romagnoli. Io penso che un rilancio, invece, lo farà. Magari con un'offerta che sfiori quota 30 milioni. A quel punto, per la Roma sarà durissima continuare a dire ancora no. Il Milan, comunque, vuole prenderlo. E per il momento non pensa nemmeno alle alternative, che potrebbero essere Maksimovic e Savic.*


Mi ricorda l'estate del 2002, con l'andare e venire su Nesta, dall'altra sponda del Tevere. A questo punto, il limite del senso tecnico ed economico di questa operazione è stato superato. Siamo stati presi per il collo da un dirigente di un club in gravi difficoltà economiche per un giocatore che il nostro nuovo allenatore desidera sopra ogni altro e che obiettivamente merita l'attenzione del Milan. Molti di noi si chiedono se abbia senso prenderlo a queste condizioni, ma comincerei piuttosto a chiedermi se, visto i passi sinora fatti per lui, abbia senso a questo punto il non prenderlo, considerate le aspettative maturate da tutti i soggetti della vicenda: giocatore, dirigenti dei club, tifoserie. Proprio come il Nesta di quella estate di tredici anni fa: prenderlo, punto. E, visti poi i ritorni di quella operazione per il Milan, il mio è anche un augurio.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (15 Luglio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Mi ricorda l'estate del 2002, con l'andare e venire su Nesta, dall'altra sponda del Tevere. A questo punto, il limite del senso tecnico ed economico di questa operazione è stato superato. Siamo stati presi per il collo da un dirigente di un club in gravi difficoltà economiche per un giocatore che il nostro nuovo allenatore desidera sopra ogni altro e che obiettivamente merita l'attenzione del Milan. Molti di noi si chiedono se abbia senso prenderlo a queste condizioni, ma comincerei piuttosto a chiedermi se, visto i passi sinora fatti per lui, abbia senso a questo punto il non prenderlo, considerate le aspettative maturate da tutti i soggetti della vicenda: giocatore, dirigenti dei club, tifoserie. Proprio come il Nesta di quella estate di tredici anni fa: prenderlo, punto. E, visti poi i ritorni di quella operazione per il Milan, il mio è anche un augurio.



La mia impressione è che al Milan non ci siano più le idee chiare di una volta, oltre ai quattrini.
Possibile che al mondo non esista un degno sostituto di Romagnoli? Cosa ne sanno?
Fondamentalmente stiamo pagando in Mln l'incompetenza di Galliani che vuole accentrare anche lo scouting su di sè.


----------



## Casnop (15 Luglio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> La mia impressione è che al Milan non ci siano più le idee chiare di una volta, oltre ai quattrini.
> Possibile che al mondo non esista un degno sostituto di Romagnoli? Cosa ne sanno?
> Fondamentalmente stiamo pagando in Mln l'incompetenza di Galliani che vuole accentrare anche lo scouting su di sè.



Questa operazione Romagnoli ha caratteristiche uniche. Qui c'è l'insistenza di Sinisa che ha fatto richieste precisissime sugli obiettivi in difesa: lui. O in alternativa Laporte del Bilbao. Qualche tempo fa dicemmo che Mihajlovic è scuola Mancini: ci riferivamo proprio alla capacità di ossessionare il proprio club sulle scelte dei giocatori sino ad obbligarne l'acquisto. Certo, è anche furbo perché sa di poterselo permettere nella estate in cui sono tornati i denari grossi. In altri momenti, si sarebbe fatto il fegato grosso ed il sangue amaro. Proprio vero che occorre fortuna nella vita. Lo sa anche Pippo Inzaghi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ha detto che non farà rilanci per Romagnoli. Io penso che un rilancio, invece, lo farà. Magari con un'offerta che sfiori quota 30 milioni. A quel punto, per la Roma sarà durissima continuare a dire ancora no. Il Milan, comunque, vuole prenderlo. E per il momento non pensa nemmeno alle alternative, che potrebbero essere Maksimovic e Savic.*



Quindi vogliamo far saltare il banco. Sarebbe clamoroso e ci prenderemmo un grossissimo rischio. Ma i soldi non sono i nostri, e francamente alternative valide/prendibili non ce ne sono in giro. Di certo non chi gioca in top club o è ambito da top club, quindi da noi non viene. Di certo non Laporte che viene via solo per 50M (clasuola rescissoria). L'unico sarebbe Howedes a 17M (altra clausola rescissoria), ma pure lui va convinto. Tutti gli altri nomi usciti mi sembrano inadeguati o buttati lì tanto per far numero. In difesa quelli bravi (o bravi in prospettiva) sono pochi e chi li ha se li tiene. Inutile girarci troppo intorno. Da parte mia, meglio Romagnoli a 30 piuttosto che Glik e Maksimovic alla stessa cifra (ma forse manco basterebbe).


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (15 Luglio 2015)

La trattativa per Romagnoli alla fine é terminata ij modo diverso da quello che ci si aspettava. 
Cifra molto più vicina ai 30 che ai 20 di partenza, ma se é davvero forte come crede Mihajlovic allora va bene così.

Verra ufficializzato dopo l'acquisto di Dzeko.


----------



## diavolo (15 Luglio 2015)

Se il mercato si chiudesse così,Galliani avrebbe bruciato 90 milioni per allestire una squadra che difficilmente centrerebbe la qualificazione in Europa league.


----------



## aldair (15 Luglio 2015)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> La trattativa per Romagnoli alla fine é terminata ij modo diverso da quello che ci si aspettava.
> Cifra molto più vicina ai 30 che ai 20 di partenza, ma se é davvero forte come crede Mihajlovic allora va bene così.
> 
> Verra ufficializzato dopo l'acquisto di Dzeko.



Lo credo anch'io. La cessione di Romagnoli non può essere annunciata prima dell'arrivo di Dzeko.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (15 Luglio 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Se il mercato si chiudesse così,Galliani avrebbe bruciato 90 milioni per allestire una squadra che difficilmente centrerebbe la qualificazione in Europa league.



.

Mi auguro che il 31 arrivino i soldi di bee.
In "difesa "di Galliani posso dire che aveva talmente distrutto la squadra che sarebbe stata da rifare tutta completamente.
Non c'è un reparto apposto...l attacco anche con 40 milioni resta un incognita se non arrivasse ibra ,e convincere i giocatori di qualità a venire da noi senza coppe non ë qualcosa di facile .LA difesa fa pena ,oltre ai centrali io guarderei anche i terzini...abate é improponibile.Centrocampo ci vuole un regista e almeno un altro buon centrocampista.Romagnoli comunque ormai ë da prendere,non mi ricorda la acquisto di Nesta perché comunque Nesta sera una certezza assoluta...era come un hummels ..qui andiamo solo in un buon prospetto,ma dato che sinisa é stato un ex difensore e il suo ex allenatore qualcosa ci avrà capito del ragazzo.
La Roma poi coi soldi faccia quello che vuole,pensiamo a noi e a sto punto se i soldi ci sono spendimoli se vogliamo avere una possibilità per la champions.
E poi dobbiamo assolutamente sfoltire ...e su questo ho tanta paura che sia ancora più difficile che acquistare.


----------



## Casnop (15 Luglio 2015)

aldair ha scritto:


> Lo credo anch'io. La cessione di Romagnoli non può essere annunciata prima dell'arrivo di Dzeko.


La dinamica sembrerebbe essere questa. A Roma l'aria che tira non è affatto buona, e conta anche la successione degli eventi da presentare ad una tifoseria delusa. Che poi, le attese di questa possano essere soddisfatte dal Dzeko declinante dell'ultima stagione è un altro discorso.


----------



## BELOUFA (15 Luglio 2015)

Io sono sempre dell'idea che un grande centrocampo ti fa diventare accettabili una difesa mediocre e un attacco mediocre.......
d'altronde la juve è partita così l'anno in cui ci ha inculato lo scudo (la prospettiva....).........aveva pirlo, vidal e marchisio che facevan diventare accettabile un attacco Quaglia, Matri e Vucinic....poi con i risultati cresce la'austima e un mezzo giocatore come bonucci diventa un Top....

[MENTION=2218]BELOUFA[/MENTION] *le parole censurate vanno modificate*: http://www.milanworld.net/linguaggio-volgare-ed-autocensura-importante-leggete-tutti-vt1111.html


----------



## Memories of the Time (15 Luglio 2015)

Concordo, ma per avere un centrocampo sulla scia di quello della Juve ci servono DUE acquisti, non uno...


----------



## il condor (15 Luglio 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Se il mercato si chiudesse così,Galliani avrebbe bruciato 90 milioni per allestire una squadra che difficilmente centrerebbe la qualificazione in Europa league.



e ancora non è finita....


----------



## luigi61 (15 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Il caldo da alla testa



il vostro grande Sabatini ha effettivamente fatto 2 affarone. ..soprattutto Doumbia! e ora vuole pelare il Milan con uno bravissimo che mi piace tanto ma ancora non è il top; che vada dove diceva qualke post prima admin


----------



## aldair (15 Luglio 2015)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> il vostro grande Sabatini ha effettivamente fatto 2 affarone. ..soprattutto Doumbia! e ora vuole pelare il Milan con uno bravissimo che mi piace tanto ma ancora non è il top; che vada dove diceva qualke post prima admin



30 milioni non è pelare nessuno. A meno che non si dia corda ad opinionisti tifosi milanisti a sentire i quali rifiutare 25 mln sarebbe una follia, quasi un dispetto (dall'altra parte i giornalisti tifosi della Roma dicono che Romagnoli non andrebbe ceduto). Fare una proposta è lecito, rifiutarla è altrettanto lecito. Non uno sgarbo.

30 è un prezzo minimo in questo mercato per un 20enne così forte. La Roma non è un top team ed ha bisogno ogni estate dei soldi delle cessioni, altrimenti Romagnoli non sarebbe stato acquistabile. I grandi difensori delle grandi squadre non vengono ceduti.


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Luglio 2015)

aldair ha scritto:


> 30 milioni non è pelare nessuno. A meno che non si dia corda ad opinionisti tifosi milanisti a sentire i quali rifiutare 25 mln sarebbe una follia, quasi un dispetto (dall'altra parte i giornalisti tifosi della Roma dicono che Romagnoli non andrebbe ceduto). Fare una proposta è lecito, rifiutarla è altrettanto lecito. Non uno sgarbo.
> 
> 30 è un prezzo minimo in questo mercato per un 20enne così forte. La Roma non è un top team ed ha bisogno ogni estate dei soldi delle cessioni, altrimenti Romagnoli non sarebbe stato acquistabile. I grandi difensori delle grandi squadre non vengono ceduti.



Ma infatti la Roma ha tutto il diritto di rifiutare anche 100 milioni se vuole. E' che ormai al Milan siamo abituati a veder partire gente appena c'è profumo di soldi... c'è ormai una visione distorta a causa del Condor


----------



## BELOUFA (15 Luglio 2015)

aldair ha scritto:


> 30 milioni non è pelare nessuno. A meno che non si dia corda ad opinionisti tifosi milanisti a sentire i quali rifiutare 25 mln sarebbe una follia, quasi un dispetto (dall'altra parte i giornalisti tifosi della Roma dicono che Romagnoli non andrebbe ceduto). Fare una proposta è lecito, rifiutarla è altrettanto lecito. Non uno sgarbo.
> 
> 30 è un prezzo minimo in questo mercato per un 20enne così forte. La Roma non è un top team ed ha bisogno ogni estate dei soldi delle cessioni, altrimenti Romagnoli non sarebbe stato acquistabile. I grandi difensori delle grandi squadre non vengono ceduti.



I grandi difensori delle grandi squadre sono altresì 2 o 3.......e Romagnali non è fra questi poichè gli mancano entrambi i parametri, parametri che gli continuerebbero a mancare anche se finisse al milan a mio parere.
Ergo io lascerei perdere il buon Andrea, ma purtroppo lo hanno già preso......appena la roma chiude per 1/2 giocatori lo ufficializzano.
Ma ripeto per me con 1 centrocampista top, e Ibra, in difesa può andar bene anche Nastasic o Savic.......ben protetti con una squadra corta e un centrocampo bravo tener palla in italia si può far bene....e la è cartina tornasole di questo mio ragionamento.....grande centrocampo fa da surplus ad una buona difesa e un attacco mediocre, lo stesso destro giocando nel milan fa 4/5 gol nella Roma 12/13....


----------



## Renegade (15 Luglio 2015)

Lo ripeterò anche qui: calma e gesso. Romagnoli arriverà attorno ai 25 con al massimo qualche bonus. La Roma fa sempre così. Poteva cedere davvero Benatia sui 35 mln e invece lo svendette pur di fare cessioni importanti e accontentare il calciatore. Loro cedono ogni anno, poiché questo è il modus operandi di Pallotta, che non vuole mettere nulla di tasca sua. Faranno la brillante operazione di vendere il potenziale miglior difensore italiano dei prossimi 15 anni per un Dzeko 30enne che potrà rendere al massimo un biennio.


----------



## aldair (15 Luglio 2015)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> I grandi difensori delle grandi squadre sono altresì 2 o 3.......e Romagnali non è fra questi poichè gli mancano entrambi i parametri, parametri che gli continuerebbero a mancare anche se finisse al milan a mio parere.
> Ergo io lascerei perdere il buon Andrea, ma purtroppo lo hanno già preso......appena la roma chiude per 1/2 giocatori lo ufficializzano.
> Ma ripeto per me con 1 centrocampista top, e Ibra, in difesa può andar bene anche Nastasic o Savic.......ben protetti con una squadra corta e un centrocampo bravo tener palla in italia si può far bene....e la è cartina tornasole di questo mio ragionamento.....grande centrocampo fa da surplus ad una buona difesa e un attacco mediocre, lo stesso destro giocando nel milan fa 4/5 gol nella Roma 12/13....



Anche secondo me è già del Milan ma non può essere ufficializzato prima dell'arrivo di qualcuno alla Roma. Anche Romagnoli ti fa surplus perchè è un giocatore di calcio completo, non è un difensore che marca a uomo, è anche un terzino sinistro forte, è forte di testa in area avversaria, oltre che saper impostare come un centrocampista ed essere elegante. Mi ricorda Pique più che Nesta.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Luglio 2015)

Sinceramente non capisco come possiate non capire perchè la Roma non ce lo vende.

Mettiamo che Romagnoli fosse nostro, arrivasse la Juve e ci offrirebbe 10-15 milioni per acquistarlo, voi lo cedereste?


----------



## Julian Ross (15 Luglio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non capisco come possiate non capire perchè la Roma non ce lo vende.
> 
> Mettiamo che Romagnoli fosse nostro, arrivasse la Juve e ci offrirebbe 10-15 milioni per acquistarlo, voi lo cedereste?



Noi ne abbiamo offerti 25, non 10-15 e lì non è sicuro di essere titolare.


----------



## Gekyn (15 Luglio 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Noi ne abbiamo offerti 25, non 10-15 e lì non è sicuro di essere titolare.



Ma la Roma ha il diritto di non accettare anche 30 mln?


----------



## koti (15 Luglio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non capisco come possiate non capire perchè la Roma non ce lo vende.
> 
> Mettiamo che Romagnoli fosse nostro, arrivasse la Juve e ci offrirebbe 10-15 milioni per acquistarlo, voi lo cedereste?


No, neanche per 30. Anche perchè le alternative prendibili sono tutte peggiori di lui. La sensazione è che rifiuteranno anche ulteriori rilanci e che rimarrà a Roma.
A quel punto chi prendiamo? Ho già i brividi.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Luglio 2015)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Noi ne abbiamo offerti 25, non 10-15 e lì non è sicuro di essere titolare.



Anzitutto girami via mail il PDF dell' offerta da 25 milioni  Scherzo ovviamente!!

Comunque sia magari l' hanno accettata già..che ne sappiamo.

Oh altrimenti non gliene frega nulla e vogliono tenerlo.

E' loro..mica possiamo decidere cosa sia meglio per la Roma.


----------



## Memories of the Time (15 Luglio 2015)

Ma infatti anche io fossi nella Roma non lo venderei, poi da tipo Metà agosto se ho ancora esuberi sulle spalle e zero prospettive in tal senso all'orizzonte ci ripenso...


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> No, neanche per 30. Anche perchè le alternative prendibili sono tutte peggiori di lui. La sensazione è che rifiuteranno anche ulteriori rilanci e che rimarrà a Roma.
> A quel punto chi prendiamo? Ho già i brividi.



Astori ancora non ha trovato l' accordo col Napoli , state attenti


----------



## aldair (15 Luglio 2015)

Oggi sulla Gazzetta articoli con Romagnoli che sarebbe il nuovo Nesta. Nesta è il difensore più forte che ho visto. Secondo me il livello di Nesta è difficilmente avvicinabile. Sarebbe già buono se fosse al livello di Pique.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ma la Roma ha il diritto di non accettare anche 30 mln?



Certamente


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Lo ripeterò anche qui: calma e gesso. Romagnoli arriverà attorno ai 25 con al massimo qualche bonus. La Roma fa sempre così. Poteva cedere davvero Benatia sui 35 mln e invece lo svendette pur di fare cessioni importanti e accontentare il calciatore. Loro cedono ogni anno, poiché questo è il modus operandi di Pallotta, che non vuole mettere nulla di tasca sua. Faranno la brillante operazione di vendere il potenziale miglior difensore italiano dei prossimi 15 anni per un Dzeko 30enne che potrà rendere al massimo un biennio.



Se la società non mette un euro spiegami perché la roma ha un bilancio in rosso spiegami perché è stata multata dalla Uefa, spiegami perché ha il secondo monte ingaggi della serie A pur avendo solo il quarto fatturato, la roma spende eccome ovviamente non può esagerare ma non c'è un solo mercato che chiude in attivo, e non lo farà neanche quest'anno, ma tanto se vende romagnoli sbaglia perché è il nuovo Nesta se non lo vende sbaglia perché rinuncia 30 mln per un ragazzino, io personalmente spero che rifiutino anche 30mln e così questa telenovela finisce.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Luglio 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> No, neanche per 30. Anche perchè le alternative prendibili sono tutte peggiori di lui. La sensazione è che rifiuteranno anche ulteriori rilanci e che rimarrà a Roma.
> A quel punto chi prendiamo? Ho già i brividi.



Se i 30 milioni esistono, stai tranquillo che qualcosa a casa si porta.

Dobbiamo arrivare 2° o 3°, non vincere la CL (almeno questa stagione)

Poi tra Bee (se arriva), espansione asiatica del marchio, stadio ecc, spenderemo anche nel prossimo mercato dove avremo piu appeal.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ha detto che non farà rilanci per Romagnoli. Io penso che un rilancio, invece, lo farà. Magari con un'offerta che sfiori quota 30 milioni. A quel punto, per la Roma sarà durissima continuare a dire ancora no. Il Milan, comunque, vuole prenderlo. E per il momento non pensa nemmeno alle alternative, che potrebbero essere Maksimovic e Savic.*



Una società seria si sarebbe già sbarazzata di due fra Paletta,Zapata e Alex e li avrebbe già sostituiti con un centrale di ottimo livello. A quel punto sì che avremmo potuto permetterci il lusso di aspettare i comodi della Roma per Romagnoli.


----------



## Ciachi (15 Luglio 2015)

Dico la mia: aldilà del valore del ragazzo (che onestamente non conosco così bene!!!) ,la cosa che mi lascia perplesso è sempre la stessa quando si parla di Milan società!!?!? ...possibile che non ci siano alternative in tutto il mondo?!??? 
Ora la Roma vuole/non vuole venderlo?!?? Vuole o non vuole 30milioni?!?? Io sento di cifre VARIABILI!!! 30 più bonus....30/35.....?!? Cioè?!?? Cos'è' Thiago Silva?? Marquinos o Benatia?!? ...a noi non deve interessare!! Siano CHIARI: non vogliamo venderlo! Stop!!
E noi, come fanno altri, viriamo su altri obbiettivi!!! Anche perché secondo me, uno non basta!! Ce ne vogliano almeno due di difensori!!! E tanti saluti a Sabatini e alla roma


----------



## Renegade (15 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Se la società non mette un euro spiegami perché la roma ha un bilancio in rosso spiegami perché è stata multata dalla Uefa, spiegami perché ha il secondo monte ingaggi della serie A pur avendo solo il quarto fatturato, la roma spende eccome ovviamente non può esagerare ma non c'è un solo mercato che chiude in attivo, e non lo farà neanche quest'anno, ma tanto se vende romagnoli sbaglia perché è il nuovo Nesta se non lo vende sbaglia perché rinuncia 30 mln per un ragazzino, io personalmente spero che rifiutino anche 30mln e così questa telenovela finisce.



Avessi Romagnoli in rosa, sapendo che ha grande potenziale, ha 20 anni e in difesa mi potrà durare 15 anni, non lo venderei mai neanche a 40 mln. Sulla questione Roma mi sono già espresso. E' l'unica società che per fare mercato vende tanto ogni anno. Juve, Inter, Milan e neanche Napoli l'hanno fatto quest'anno. Anche all'estero nessuno fa così. E' semplice business plan all'americana. Ha il secondo monte ingaggi della Serie A perché da 7 mln l'anno a De Rossi, che vanno a comporre 14 lordi. Più vari costi di gestione. Sportivamente siamo lì. Negare che la Roma pensi sempre a cedere ogni anno significa vivere fuori dalla realtà. Purtroppo è così, altrimenti sarebbe già tra le migliori squadre al mondo per progettualità e tasso tecnico.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Avessi Romagnoli in rosa, sapendo che ha grande potenziale, ha 20 anni e in difesa mi potrà durare 15 anni, non lo venderei mai neanche a 40 mln. Sulla questione Roma mi sono già espresso. E' l'unica società che per fare mercato vende tanto ogni anno. Juve, Inter, Milan e neanche Napoli l'hanno fatto quest'anno. Anche all'estero nessuno fa così. E' semplice business plan all'americana. Ha il secondo monte ingaggi della Serie A perché da 7 mln l'anno a De Rossi, che vanno a comporre 14 lordi. Più vari costi di gestione. Sportivamente siamo lì. Negare che la Roma pensi sempre a cedere ogni anno significa vivere fuori dalla realtà. Purtroppo è così, altrimenti sarebbe già tra le migliori squadre al mondo per progettualità e tasso tecnico.



Voglio sapere la tua opinione : pensi che quando la Roma avrà il nuovo stadio continuerà a vendere i suoi giocatori migliori , oppure i migliori li terrà e ne aggiungerà di nuovi ,non costosissimi , ma bravi


----------



## Renegade (15 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Voglio sapere la tua opinione : pensi che quando la Roma avrà il nuovo stadio continuerà a vendere i suoi giocatori migliori , oppure i migliori li terrà e ne aggiungerà di nuovi ,non costosissimi , ma bravi



Io credo che continuerà a cedere per fare mercato perché questo è il fondamento del business americano: comprare, valorizzare, rivendere al doppio. Un po' come si fa a Wall Street. La differenza con lo stadio, secondo me, sarà che arriveranno calciatori di un profilo ancor più alto, impensabili per la Roma di oggi. Un po' come per noi dell'Arsenal. Senza stadio non ci sarebbe mai stato Ozil oggi.

Comunque non andiamo OT. Se vuoi parlare del progetto Roma ti consiglio un Topic in Pianeta Calcio. Lo considererei molto interessante dato che credo sia il progetto migliore in Europa.

Tornando in tema su Romagnoli; ribadisco che entro massimo due settimane è a Milanello.


----------



## BELOUFA (15 Luglio 2015)

Non conta avere lo stadio o meno, conta il fatturato e il giro di affari, la Juve ha lo stadio di proprietà ma se il Bayern, Real o Barca bussano alla porta si deve abbassare i pantaloni....
Tu mi dirai che con lo stadio di proprietà aumenta il fatturato, non è così scontato, può anche aumentare ma ci sono dei costi da sostenere e gli ammortamenti potrebbero non essere così vantaggiosi......
Detto questo, la Roma è la squadra di Roma va da se che rispetto a torino a un giro di turisti e gente imparagonabile......però lo stadio nuovo va reso un SIMBOLO e come lo si fa diventare un simbolo?
Con le imprese sportive.
Nessuno si sogna di andare a Barcellona e di non fare visita al Nou Camp.......
A Manchester se non ci fosse l'Old Trafford non ci tornerebbero nemmeno i residenti.....

Bisogna fare gli stadi, ma più che altro bisogna creare il mito......


----------



## koti (15 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Astori ancora non ha trovato l' accordo col Napoli , state attenti


Quello ormai va a Napoli. Non mi sorprenderebbe però se andassero su Maksimovic (o peggio, Savic). Che non sono dei cessi per carità, ma a questo Milan serve altro.
Maksimovic mi andrebbe bene solo se arrivasse insieme ad un altro difensore...


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Avessi Romagnoli in rosa, sapendo che ha grande potenziale, ha 20 anni e in difesa mi potrà durare 15 anni, non lo venderei mai neanche a 40 mln. Sulla questione Roma mi sono già espresso. E' l'unica società che per fare mercato vende tanto ogni anno. Juve, Inter, Milan e neanche Napoli l'hanno fatto quest'anno. Anche all'estero nessuno fa così. E' semplice business plan all'americana. Ha il secondo monte ingaggi della Serie A perché da 7 mln l'anno a De Rossi, che vanno a comporre 14 lordi. Più vari costi di gestione. Sportivamente siamo lì. Negare che la Roma pensi sempre a cedere ogni anno significa vivere fuori dalla realtà. Purtroppo è così, altrimenti sarebbe già tra le migliori squadre al mondo per progettualità e tasso tecnico.



Hai un pregiudizio nei confronti della roma, evidentemente ibra kaka thiago cavani lavezzi sono stati venduti tutti dalla roma mentre le altre i loro campioni se li tengono. Quest'anno nessuna delle squadre da te citate ha ceduto? Evidentemente anche el shaarawy era tesserato con la roma, eppure è facile fare il conto in 5 anni la roma americana ha ceduto Marquinhos Benatia e lamela(che a garcia non piaceva) , quali sono tutte queste cessioni ogni anno ? Boh. Romagnoli per ora è della roma , vediamo a fine mercato dove giocherà .

Nel monte ingaggi non ci sono i costi di gestione semplicemente la roma è quella che paga di più i propri giocatori dopo la juve.


----------



## Louis Gara (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ha detto che non farà rilanci per Romagnoli. Io penso che un rilancio, invece, lo farà. Magari con un'offerta che sfiori quota 30 milioni. A quel punto, per la Roma sarà durissima continuare a dire ancora no. Il Milan, comunque, vuole prenderlo. E per il momento non pensa nemmeno alle alternative, che potrebbero essere Maksimovic e Savic.*



Opinione personale: hanno molto più senso 30 milioni per Romagnoli, che 20 per Bertolacci o 30 per Bacca. Il ragazzo lo vuole fortemente Mihajlovic e ieri l'ha ribadito.
Mi dispiace solo che stanno andando via milioni su milioni ma il livello della squadra non sale di molto. Speriamo di avere la stessa disponibilità economica i prossimi anni.


----------



## Renegade (15 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Hai un pregiudizio nei confronti della roma, evidentemente ibra kaka thiago cavani lavezzi sono stati venduti tutti dalla roma mentre le altre i loro campioni se li tengono. Quest'anno nessuna delle squadre da te citate ha ceduto? Evidentemente anche el shaarawy era tesserato con la roma, eppure è facile fare il conto in 5 anni la roma americana ha ceduto Marquinhos Benatia e lamela(che a garcia non piaceva) , quali sono tutte queste cessioni ogni anno ? Boh. Romagnoli per ora è della roma , vediamo a fine mercato dove giocherà .
> 
> Nel monte ingaggi non ci sono i costi di gestione semplicemente la roma è quella che paga di più i propri giocatori dopo la juve.



Kakà è stato ceduto dopo 6 anni al Milan e dopo aver vinto tutto. Ibrahimovic è un caso sporadico. Cavani e Lavezzi sono stati ceduti sì, ma al loro posto è arrivato Higuain. Lo stesso Higuain che tu dici che una Roma non si potrebbe permettere per ingaggio. Ma se se lo può permettere il Napoli... E la Roma tra Ibarbo, Doumbia ecc ha speso più di quanto ha pagato il Napoli per lui. Alla Roma è arrivato Gervinho... El Shaarawy non è per nulla una cessione importante ed è stato venduto dopo aver speso 60 mln in entrata. La Roma deve prima cedere e poi comprare. Anche quest'anno andrà via un pezzo grosso. Resta solo da vedere se sarà Pjanic o Romagnoli. 

Per i costi di gestione mi riferivo al bilancio. Restano comunque scandalosi 14 mln lordi a De Rossi. Logico poi si coli in rosso. Come ho già detto, non fosse per questo modo di fare di Pallotta, la Roma sarebbe già tra le migliori.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ha detto che non farà rilanci per Romagnoli. Io penso che un rilancio, invece, lo farà. Magari con un'offerta che sfiori quota 30 milioni. A quel punto, per la Roma sarà durissima continuare a dire ancora no. Il Milan, comunque, vuole prenderlo. E per il momento non pensa nemmeno alle alternative, che potrebbero essere Maksimovic e Savic.*





Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Opinione personale: hanno molto più senso 30 milioni per Romagnoli, che 20 per Bertolacci o 30 per Bacca. Il ragazzo lo vuole fortemente Mihajlovic e ieri l'ha ribadito.
> Mi dispiace solo che stanno andando via milioni su milioni ma il livello della squadra non sale di molto. Speriamo di avere la stessa disponibilità economica i prossimi anni.



Non credo proprio. Quest'anno, sono stati stanziati praticamente 100 mln di euro. Il Milan, Bee e co avevano necessità che la squadra tornasse,come minimo, in Champions. Peccato che non hanno tenuto conto di Galliani.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Luglio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio. Quest'anno, sono stati stanziati praticamente 100 mln di euro. Il Milan, Bee e co avevano necessità che la squadra tornasse,come minimo, in Champions. Peccato che non hanno tenuto conto di Galliani.



Stanziare 100M quest'anno e 0 nei prossimi tornando ad autofinanziarci non ha alcun senso. Una squadra non la ricostruisci in una sola sessione estiva. Sanno benissimo pure loro che vanno spesi 100M circa ogni anno per i prossimi 3 anni (almeno) prima di poterci permettere di spenderne di meno. I risultati poi come sempre li darà il campo, se arriva Ibra la zona CL sarà assicurata (IMHO), altrimenti ci sarà da sudare parecchio. Ma non mettiamo il carro davanti ai buoi.


----------



## koti (15 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Stanziare 100M quest'anno e 0 nei prossimi tornando ad autofinanziarci non ha alcun senso. Una squadra non la ricostruisci in una sola sessione estiva. Sanno benissimo pure loro che vanno spesi 100M circa ogni anno per i prossimi 3 anni (almeno) prima di poterci permettere di spenderne di meno. I risultati poi come sempre li darà il campo, se arriva Ibra la zona CL sarà assicurata (IMHO), altrimenti ci sarà da sudare parecchio. Ma non mettiamo il carro davanti ai buoi.


Ma infatti, è impossibile ricostruire una squadra in una sola estate suvvia (a meno che non sia abbia una base già buona, come ad esempio l'Inter, noi venivamo da anni ed anni di NON mercato).


----------



## zlatan (15 Luglio 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, è impossibile ricostruire una squadra in una sola estate suvvia (a meno che non sia abbia una base già buona, come ad esempio l'Inter, noi venivamo da anni ed anni di NON mercato).



Oddio che l'inter abbia una base buona, avrei qualche dubbio, mi pare che vengano anche loro da posizioni di classifica imbarazzanti o sbaglio? In piu' stanno comprando cani e porci, quindi non mi pare che abbiano una buona base...


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan ha detto che non farà rilanci per Romagnoli. Io penso che un rilancio, invece, lo farà. Magari con un'offerta che sfiori quota 30 milioni. A quel punto, per la Roma sarà durissima continuare a dire ancora no. Il Milan, comunque, vuole prenderlo. E per il momento non pensa nemmeno alle alternative, che potrebbero essere Maksimovic e Savic.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Stanziare 100M quest'anno e 0 nei prossimi tornando ad autofinanziarci non ha alcun senso. Una squadra non la ricostruisci in una sola sessione estiva. Sanno benissimo pure loro che vanno spesi 100M circa ogni anno per i prossimi 3 anni (almeno) prima di poterci permettere di spenderne di meno. I risultati poi come sempre li darà il campo, se arriva Ibra la zona CL sarà assicurata (IMHO), altrimenti ci sarà da sudare parecchio. Ma non mettiamo il carro davanti ai buoi.


Dipende tutto se si arriva in champions o no.. non dico che saranno stanziati zero il prossimo anno..se si arriva in cl magari 40/50
Ma se non si arriva?


----------



## koti (15 Luglio 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Oddio che l'inter abbia una base buona, avrei qualche dubbio, mi pare che vengano anche loro da posizioni di classifica imbarazzanti o sbaglio? In piu' stanno comprando cani e porci, quindi non mi pare che abbiano una buona base...


Le basi erano queste:
Hernanes, Kovacic, Guarin, Brozovic vs Poli, Muntari, Essien, Montolivo, De Jong 
E soprattutto ICARDI (uno dei migliori attaccanti del campionato, a mani basse).
Per il livello del nostro campionato è sicuramente una base "buona".
L'unico reparto messo veramente male, male era la difesa. Noi al contrario eravamo messi male, male, male in ogni reparto (tranne il portiere).


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Stanziare 100M quest'anno e 0 nei prossimi tornando ad autofinanziarci non ha alcun senso. Una squadra non la ricostruisci in una sola sessione estiva. Sanno benissimo pure loro che vanno spesi 100M circa ogni anno per i prossimi 3 anni (almeno) prima di poterci permettere di spenderne di meno. I risultati poi come sempre li darà il campo, se arriva Ibra la zona CL sarà assicurata (IMHO), altrimenti ci sarà da sudare parecchio. Ma non mettiamo il carro davanti ai buoi.



Quoto

E quello che la gente non capisce è che in 1/2 anni non torni dalle cenere, guardate la Juve ad esempio quanti soldi per bidoni ha dovuto spendere per arrivare dove è adesso non fatemi fare la liste che è infinita.
Per non parlare del Inter quanto sta spendendo da anni? Per i stessi risultati nostri anzi peggio non fanno la champions da 4 anni ormai..

Per quello che riguarda Romagnoli devono cominciare a fare il gioco sporco i procuratori.
Con una valutazione simile e i paragoni con Nesta bisogne chiedere:
- aumento d'ingaggio almeno 3M€
- certezza di giocare e non da terzino cosa che la Roma non può garantirli perché si parla tanto di Castan ma Garcia ha un ottima considerazione di Mbiwa.

Poi la roma forse per il contesto preferisce anche prima comprare che vendere quindi forse è la tempistica che è sbagliata, Sabatini sa che dopo il mercato fallimentare di gennaio non puo piu sbagliare...


----------



## zlatan (15 Luglio 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Le basi erano queste:
> Hernanes, Kovacic, Guarin, Brozovic vs Poli, Muntari, Essien, Montolivo, De Jong
> E soprattutto ICARDI (uno dei migliori attaccanti del campionato, a mani basse).
> Per il livello del nostro campionato è sicuramente una base "buona".
> L'unico reparto messo veramente male, male era la difesa. Noi al contrario eravamo messi male, male, male in ogni reparto (tranne il portiere).



Mah sarà pero' disastrati come eravamo, siamo arrivati a 2 punti da quello squadrone. Non sono d'accordo scusa, noi non avevamo un allenatore, con un allenatore saremmo arrivati almeno 5 per andare in Europa. Detto questo siamo ancora da quinto posto in questo momento senza Ibra. COn Ibra saremmo di colpo da terzo, con Ibra Romagnoli e Witsel saremmo da scudetto da subito....


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Quoto
> 
> E quello che la gente non capisce è che in 1/2 anni non torni dalle cenere, guardate la Juve ad esempio quanti soldi per bidoni ha dovuto spendere per arrivare dove è adesso non fatemi fare la liste che è infinita.
> Per non parlare del Inter quanto sta spendendo da anni? Per i stessi risultati nostri anzi peggio non fanno la champions da 4 anni ormai..
> ...



Che Garcia stimi yanga ho i miei dubbi ha fatto panchina pure ad Astori, è evidente che se la roma non vende romagnoli è perché gli ha già messo una maglia da titolare sulle spalle,non esiste altra spiegazione, 25 mln per una riserva, anche se di grande prospettiva, non si rifiutano.


----------



## koti (15 Luglio 2015)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Mah sarà pero' disastrati come eravamo, siamo arrivati a 2 punti da quello squadrone. Non sono d'accordo scusa, noi non avevamo un allenatore, con un allenatore saremmo arrivati almeno 5 per andare in Europa. Detto questo siamo ancora da quinto posto in questo momento senza Ibra. COn Ibra saremmo di colpo da terzo, con Ibra Romagnoli e Witsel saremmo da scudetto da subito....


Non era una squadrone ma sicuramente con un investimento da 100 milioni, partendo da quella base li, lotti per lo scudetto (o quanto meno per il secondo posto).
Noi se avessimo preso Miranda, Murillo, Biabiaby, Kondogbia (i giocatori che hanno attualmente acquistato loro) ci rafforzavamo sicuramente, e di molto, ma i primi posti li vedevamo ancora con il binocolo.

Se arrivasse un fenomeno come Ibra allora cambierebbe tutto, siamo d'accordo.
/fine OT


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Che Garcia stimi yanga ho i miei dubbi ha fatto panchina pure ad Astori, è evidente che se la roma non vende romagnoli è perché gli ha già messo una maglia da titolare sulle spalle,non esiste altra spiegazione, 25 mln per una riserva, anche se di grande prospettiva, non si rifiutano.



Ma se giocava sempre ogni volta che guardavo la Roma

Edit: ha giocato 38 partite alla faccia della stima


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Ma se giocava sempre ogni volta che guardavo la Roma
> 
> Edit: ha giocato 38 partite alla faccia della stima



Ne ha giocate 22 da titolare in campionato contro le 21sempre da titolare di astori, la somma supera le 38 giornate perché qualche partita l'hanno giocata insieme causa squalifica di manolas


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ne ha giocate 22 da titolare in campionato contro le 21sempre da titolare di astori, la somma supera le 38 giornate perché qualche partita l'hanno giocata insieme causa squalifica di manolas



Insomma girala come vuoi ma la roma la riscattato e lui gioca quindi ci credono...


----------



## Casnop (15 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Che Garcia stimi yanga ho i miei dubbi ha fatto panchina pure ad Astori, è evidente che se la roma non vende romagnoli è perché gli ha già messo una maglia da titolare sulle spalle,non esiste altra spiegazione, 25 mln per una riserva, anche se di grande prospettiva, non si rifiutano.



Gentile tifosa, la Roma ha un unico, semplice modo per proteggere il suo Romagnoli: dichiararlo incedibile, come hanno fatto qualche giorno fa Simeone, Cerezo e Berta per Godin. Vedresti sparire Galliani in pochi istanti. Non lo ha fatto, non lo farà più sino alla fine del mercato, secondo me. Si tratterebbe di capire il motivo.


----------



## cris (15 Luglio 2015)

in sostanza, Romagnoli ni, ibra boh, witsel no.
Altri obbiettivi di cui si parla: zero.

Bene.


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

Secondo Sky pronto un nuovo rilancio del Milan...


----------



## pazzomania (15 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Secondo Sky pronto un nuovo rilancio del Milan...



MALEDIZIONE A ME!

Son andato a vedermi le skills su youtube, e con l' articolo sulla Gazzetta adesso mi è scoppiata la Romagnolimania pure a me.

Dai su prendiamolo zio bonino!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (15 Luglio 2015)

*Sky Sport 24: il Milan può aumentare l'offerta per Romagnoli fino a 30M inserendo dei bonus legati a prestazioni e presenze.*


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> MALEDIZIONE A ME!
> 
> Son andato a vedermi le skills su youtube, e con l' articolo sulla Gazzetta adesso mi è scoppiata la Romagnolimania pure a me.
> 
> Dai su prendiamolo zio bonino!





Ormai ho la mio dosa di Romagnoli.. 
Siamo ai livelli di Ronaldinho/Ibra per sto qua il fatto è che dopo JM/Kondogbia sarebbe il terzo fallimento se non dovessi venire diventerebbe pesante, un mercato con delle seconde scelte..


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

Anticipo gia rifiuto delle Roma


----------



## il condor (15 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: il Milan può aumentare l'offerta per Romagnoli fino a 30M inserendo dei bonus legati a prestazioni e presenze.*



va be a questo punto prendiamolo a qualsiasi costo, anche 40mln, tanto se si vira su altri obiettivi prendiamo quei bidoni di maksibon e savic. Però non si azzardassero a presentarsi senza un centrocampista e un'altro difensore.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: il Milan può aumentare l'offerta per Romagnoli fino a 30M inserendo dei bonus legati a prestazioni e presenze.*



Se è vera questa notizia ora sapremo le vere intenzioni della roma , perché se rifiuta anche questa offerta vuol dire che lo ritiene incedibile e ha fatto perdere solo tempo al milan.


----------



## TheZio (15 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: il Milan può aumentare l'offerta per Romagnoli fino a 30M inserendo dei bonus legati a prestazioni e presenze.*



Sabatini vendicelo!


----------



## yohann (15 Luglio 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Sabatini vendicelo!



Credo che l'offerta sia talmente altra che sta volta decidera Pallotta


----------



## franck3211 (15 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Credo che l'offerta sia talmente altra che sta volta decidera Pallotta



Repubblica diceva che il rifiuto dei 25 milioni era di Pallotta


----------



## koti (15 Luglio 2015)

*Per la Gazzetta anche l'Arsenal è su Romagnoli, la richiesta è sempre quella: 30 milioni.*


----------



## Jaqen (15 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: il Milan può aumentare l'offerta per Romagnoli fino a 30M inserendo dei bonus legati a prestazioni e presenze.*



Prendiamolo dai


----------



## de sica (15 Luglio 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> *Per la Gazzetta anche l'Arsenal è su Romagnoli, la richiesta è sempre quella: 30 milioni.*



Ecco che spuntano le concorrenti nel momento topico..


----------



## Victorss (15 Luglio 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> *Per la Gazzetta anche l'Arsenal è su Romagnoli, la richiesta è sempre quella: 30 milioni.*



Se vabbè..su ogni giocatore su cui siamo noi c é l Arsenal?? Martinez, Kondpogba, José mauri e pure Romagnoli. E che é ci fanno terrorismo?


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: il Milan può aumentare l'offerta per Romagnoli fino a 30M inserendo dei bonus legati a prestazioni e presenze.*



Ma fate pure 25 mln + 3 mln se fa 15 presenze + 2 mln se andiamo in europa ed e finita li.
Prezzo esagerato ma molto meglio spenderne 30 per Romagnoli che 30 per Bacca.


----------



## Aron (15 Luglio 2015)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Se vabbè..su ogni giocatore su cui siamo noi c é l Arsenal?? Martinez, Kondpogba, José mauri e pure Romagnoli. E che é ci fanno terrorismo?



Più i giocatori sono forti, più concorrenza c'è.


----------



## Victorss (15 Luglio 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Più i giocatori sono forti, più concorrenza c'è.



E sempre dell Arsenal? Per me son boiate.


----------



## koti (15 Luglio 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> *Per la Gazzetta anche l'Arsenal è su Romagnoli, la richiesta è sempre quella: 30 milioni.*


I siti inglesi per ora non ne parlano, solo qualcuno che fa però riferimento a fonti italiane.
(o almeno io non trovo nulla).


----------



## Jino (15 Luglio 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> *Per la Gazzetta anche l'Arsenal è su Romagnoli, la richiesta è sempre quella: 30 milioni.*



Io ci credo veramente poco, a quei soldi prendono tutt'altro a mio avviso.


----------



## tapiro1 (15 Luglio 2015)

Intanto JM......fermo al suo bel posticino.....da li nn si muove.....nessuno paga la clausola rescissoria.....


----------



## walter 22 (15 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: il Milan può aumentare l'offerta per Romagnoli fino a 30M inserendo dei bonus legati a prestazioni e presenze.*



30 mln? Ma è d'avvero cosi forte? Io continuo a pensare che pagare un giocatore di 20 anni a quelle cifre è un grosso rischio dato il fatto che ancora ha molto da dimostrare, sono troppi i fattori che possono determinare la sua crescita sia in positivo che in negativo.


----------



## TheZio (15 Luglio 2015)

walter 22 ha scritto:


> 30 mln? Ma è d'avvero cosi forte? Io continuo a pensare che pagare un giocatore di 20 anni a quelle cifre è un grosso rischio dato il fatto che ancora ha molto da dimostrare, sono troppi i fattori che possono determinare la sua crescita sia in positivo che in negativo.



Somiglia un po' alle trattative delle squadre inglesi con i giovani del loro campionato (es. Shaw con MU).
Però c'è da dire che difensori forti ce ne stanno ben pochi in giro e la scuola italiana difficilmente tradisce...


----------



## Memories of the Time (15 Luglio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma fate pure 25 mln + 3 mln se fa 15 presenze + 2 mln se andiamo in europa ed e finita li.
> Prezzo esagerato ma molto meglio spenderne 30 per Romagnoli che 30 per Bacca.


Per Bacca c'erano altre offerte ed era la migliore punta che potessimo prendere. Possiamo dire lo stesso di Romagnoli?


----------



## Dany20 (15 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: il Milan può aumentare l'offerta per Romagnoli fino a 30M inserendo dei bonus legati a prestazioni e presenze.*


Prezzo esoso ma dobbiamo prenderlo. Attualmente non vale quei soldi ma ha un gran potenziale. Se non accettano si dovrebbero sparare.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Luglio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Prezzo esoso ma dobbiamo prenderlo. Attualmente non vale quei soldi ma ha un gran potenziale. Se non accettano si dovrebbero sparare.



Perché ci dovremmo sparare?


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Perché ci dovremmo sparare?



Perché non avete i soldi per prendere dzeko se non accettando la nostra offerta


----------



## Mille e una notte (15 Luglio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Sky Sport 24: il Milan può aumentare l'offerta per Romagnoli fino a 30M inserendo dei bonus legati a prestazioni e presenze.*


.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Perché non avete i soldi per prendere dzeko se non accettando la nostra offerta



Ma se fosse così ne avremmo accettati già 25,non credo proprio che la roma sia disperata come dicono i giornali,quando uno è disperato svende mica ipervaluta e non tira la corda rischiando che si spezzi, perché ricordiamo che sul giocatore non c'è un'asta a quel prezzo lo prenderebbe solo il milan, quindi non riesco a capire la strategia della roma se fosse realmente impossibilitata ad acquistare senza vendere romagnoli, sarebbe un suicidio


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Per Bacca c'erano altre offerte ed era la migliore punta che potessimo prendere. Possiamo dire lo stesso di Romagnoli?



Ma e sempre lo stesso discroso... Bacca era forse il migliore finalizzatore che potevamo comprare... ma intanto rimane giusto un finalizzatore... uno che non ti cambia la squadra... un Destro certamente migliore... ma rimane un Destro...

Rendiamoci conto che con la coppia Romagnoli - Bacca miglioriamo la coppia Rami - Matri... ma con SESSANTA MILIONI IN MENO.
Romagnoli rispetto almeno ha il potenziale per diventare un grandissimo... Bacca nemmeno quello.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma se fosse così ne avremmo accettati già 25,non credo proprio che la roma sia disperata come dicono i giornali,quando uno è disperato svende mica ipervaluta e non tira la corda rischiando che si spezzi, perché ricordiamo che sul giocatore non c'è un'asta a quel prezzo lo prenderebbe solo il milan, quindi non riesco a capire la strategia della roma se fosse realmente impossibilitata ad acquistare senza vendere romagnoli, sarebbe un suicidio


Anche te hai ragione


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma se fosse così ne avremmo accettati già 25,non credo proprio che la roma sia disperata come dicono i giornali,quando uno è disperato svende mica ipervaluta e non tira la corda rischiando che si spezzi, perché ricordiamo che sul giocatore non c'è un'asta a quel prezzo lo prenderebbe solo il milan, quindi non riesco a capire la strategia della roma se fosse realmente impossibilitata ad acquistare senza vendere romagnoli, sarebbe un suicidio



Però non si capisce manco perchè non lo dichiari incedibile, non credo che al Milan piaccia perdere tempo.


----------



## Schism75 (15 Luglio 2015)

In questo momento non ha senso fare un rialzo senza aspettare che il giocatore faccia il suo. Altrimenti la tattica di annunciare ufficialmente l'offerta fatta é completamente sballata.


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Ma se fosse così ne avremmo accettati già 25,non credo proprio che la roma sia disperata come dicono i giornali,quando uno è disperato svende mica ipervaluta e non tira la corda rischiando che si spezzi, perché ricordiamo che sul giocatore non c'è un'asta a quel prezzo lo prenderebbe solo il milan, quindi non riesco a capire la strategia della roma se fosse realmente impossibilitata ad acquistare senza vendere romagnoli, sarebbe un suicidio



Ma infatti secondo me la Roma qualche soldo ce l'ha.Visto quello che vi è accaduto lo scorso anno (infortunio serio di Castan) credo che Garcia e compagni ci penseranno due volte prima di vendere un difensore talentuoso come Romagnoli.Chiaramente se gli arrivano 30 mln lo impacchettano subito e con la metà di quei soldi vanno a prendersi un altro talento, uno come Manolas magari.Sabati è in grado di farle queste cose, Galliani no.Sabatini con 30 milioni si porta a casa Dzeko e un altro bel talento scovandolo in giro per il mondo.Secondo me andrà cosi....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (15 Luglio 2015)

Mah, il discorso a questo punto dipende anche da Romagnoli, il Milan gli offre almeno 2 milioni l'anno e il posto da titolare, la Roma é disposta a fare altrettanto? Perché rimanere a Roma a 300.000 annui a fare la riserva di Manolas.....

Giustamente se rifiuti 25 milioni per me vuol dire che punti su di me quindi dammi nuovo contratto e ruolo da titolare.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Luglio 2015)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Mah, il discorso a questo punto dipende anche da Romagnoli, il Milan gli offre almeno 2 milioni l'anno e il posto da titolare, la Roma é disposta a fare altrettanto? Perché rimanere a Roma a 300.000 annui a fare la riserva di Manolas.....
> 
> Giustamente se rifiuti 25 milioni per me vuol dire che punti su di me quindi dammi nuovo contratto e ruolo da titolare.



Discorso giustissimo, però non farebbe la riserva di manolas anzi insieme sarebbero perfetti visto che uno è destro e l'altro è mancino e garcia preferisce avere i 2 centrali con i piedi diversi.


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2015)

*Sky: il Milan crede ancora di poter prendere Romagnoli. La Roma potrebbe sacrificare il difensore per arrivare a Dzeko, che in queste ore si sta avvicinando ai giallorossi. Una possibile alternativa a Romagnoli, per il Milan, è Savic. *


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan crede ancora di poter prendere Romagnoli. La Roma potrebbe sacrificare il difensore per arrivare a Dzeko, che in queste ore si sta avvicinando ai giallorossi. Una possibile alternativa a Romagnoli, per il Milan, è Savic. *



Rispetto ad alcuni scarsi che avevate , chiunque prendiate sarà un enorme upgrade


----------



## Jaqen (15 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan crede ancora di poter prendere Romagnoli. La Roma potrebbe sacrificare il difensore per arrivare a Dzeko, che in queste ore si sta avvicinando ai giallorossi. Una possibile alternativa a Romagnoli, per il Milan, è Savic. *



Peccato sia un'alternativa. Savic mi piacerebbe


----------



## El Divino (15 Luglio 2015)

Tranquilli, la Roma sta trattando Dzeko col City.Come lo pagherano, con i soldi di Romagnoli pagati dal Milan. In difesa sono messi bene


----------



## franck3211 (15 Luglio 2015)

Ceccarini a premium sport: il Milan accontenterà la richiesta di trenta milioni per romagnoli


----------



## Aron (16 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ceccarini a premium sport: il Milan accontenterà la richiesta di trenta milioni per romagnoli



_Ne vogliamo 35_


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Luglio 2015)

Tutto questo è questione di tempo, vedremo il costo di Romagnoli a fine mercato o forse anche a gennaio, vietato disperarsi..


----------



## DannySa (16 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Ceccarini a premium sport: il Milan accontenterà la richiesta di trenta milioni per romagnoli



Il prezzo ormai l'ha tirato, lo paghiamo 30 mln e contenti tutti.
Alla fine 25 ci stavano tutti, i 5 in più del caso derivano dal fatto che il mercato interno tende a pompare un po' i prezzi, in Inghilterra come da noi, a maggior ragione ora che abbiamo i soldi e i buoni giocatori ormai costano almeno 20 mln.
L'ingaggio non sarà altissimo immagino, è ancora molto molto giovane, se ne spendi 30 per Bacca (giocatore fatto e finito) allora ci stanno anche per Romagnoli, non abbiamo altra scelta, il discorso è sempre lo stesso: prendi Romagnoli ora per non doverne prendere uno tra 1-2 anni, appena hai aggiunto un pezzo al puzzle non credo uno abbia piacere di toglierlo e ributtarlo con gli altri ancora da attaccare.
Stessa cosa dovremo fare a centrocampo (e per quanto mi riguarda un altro centrale lo prenderei lo stesso), per l'attacco basta Ibra (per ora).


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan crede ancora di poter prendere Romagnoli. La Roma potrebbe sacrificare il difensore per arrivare a Dzeko, che in queste ore si sta avvicinando ai giallorossi. Una possibile alternativa a Romagnoli, per il Milan, è Savic. *



Rami >>>>>>>> Savic


Non facciamo cavolate please


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Luglio 2015)

Entro la fine del mese secondo me si risolve la situazione del centrale


----------



## Pamparulez (16 Luglio 2015)

Romagnoli è in australia.. Dubito si smuova qualcosa prima del rientro della Roma.. A proposito quando rientrano?!


----------



## tifosa asRoma (16 Luglio 2015)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Romagnoli è in australia.. Dubito si smuova qualcosa prima del rientro della Roma.. A proposito quando rientrano?!



Il 26 luglio


----------



## Casnop (16 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: il Milan crede ancora di poter prendere Romagnoli. La Roma potrebbe sacrificare il difensore per arrivare a Dzeko, che in queste ore si sta avvicinando ai giallorossi. Una possibile alternativa a Romagnoli, per il Milan, è Savic. *


E dire che questi due giovini li vedrei benissimo insieme... Vabbe'.


----------



## Casnop (16 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Il 26 luglio


Aspetteranno, il ritorno della squadra e il colpo in entrata di Sabatini. Sento molta calma in giro...


----------



## gabuz (16 Luglio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> E dire che questi due giovini li vedrei benissimo insieme... Vabbe'.



Secondo me, sarò illuso, ma se parte Alex uno non esclude l'altro. Sensazione eh. Però a sensazione pensavo anche che Sheva fosse un pacco


----------



## Fabregas (16 Luglio 2015)

Occhio all' Arsenal...


----------



## BELOUFA (16 Luglio 2015)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Secondo me, sarò illuso, ma se parte Alex uno non esclude l'altro. Sensazione eh. Però a sensazione pensavo anche che Sheva fosse un pacco



Invece secondo me se fanno il doppio centrale restiamo così in mezzo.....e la cosa mi terrorizza......
Con Romagnoli a mio modo di vedere si chiuderà a fine Luglio e sarà l'ultimo acquisto cash del milan.....poi si aspetterà Ibra...
A fine agosto tireranno le somme se serve più un centrocampista o un centrale.....è proveranno qualche scambio......Menez


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

Non per scoraggiarvi, ma *l'Arsenal* fa seriamente per Romagnoli. Si vuole prendere un centrale che prenda il posto di Mertesacker, ormai ai ferri corti con una tifoseria che non sa più come paventare le innumerevoli responsabilità che il difensore tedesco ha nelle nostre debacle. Romagnoli rappresenta il profilo ideale per età, costi, tecnica e futuribilità. Wenger l'ha messo seriamente nel mirino. Quel che dice la Gazzetta un fondo di vero ce l'ha e anche tutti i tabloid come il Mirror, Daily Star ecc ne parlano. Siam sempre lì come costi però.

In ogni caso Arsenal o Milan io cado in piedi. Dunque sono tranquillissimo. Di sicuro non rimarrà alla Roma. Lo ripeterò come un mantra fino alla fine: continueranno a cedere pezzi grossi/futuribili ogni anno. Non sono mica lungimiranti come la Juve che si tiene Rugani negandolo al Napoli. A breve vedremo Romagnoli a Milano o a Londra.


----------



## Fabregas (16 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Non per scoraggiarvi, ma *l'Arsenal* fa seriamente per Romagnoli. Si vuole prendere un centrale che prenda il posto di Mertesacker, ormai ai ferri corti con una tifoseria che non sa più come paventare le innumerevoli responsabilità che il difensore tedesco ha nelle nostre debacle. Romagnoli rappresenta il profilo ideale per età, costi, tecnica e futuribilità. Wenger l'ha messo seriamente nel mirino. Quel che dice la Gazzetta un fondo di vero ce l'ha e anche tutti i tabloid come il Mirror, Daily Star ecc ne parlano. Siam sempre lì come costi però.
> 
> In ogni caso Arsenal o Milan io cado in piedi. Dunque sono tranquillissimo. Di sicuro non rimarrà alla Roma. Lo ripeterò come un mantra fino alla fine: continueranno a cedere pezzi grossi/futuribili ogni anno. Non sono mica lungimiranti come la Juve che si tiene Rugani negandolo al Napoli. A breve vedremo Romagnoli a Milano o a Londra.



In Premier non hanno problemi di soldi, basta vedere cosa sta facendo lo United. Se l'Arsenal vuole Romagnoli, Romagnoli va all'Arsenal.

Mettici poi che la Roma, giustamente, non rinforzerebbe mai una diretta concorrente...

Abbiamo perso anche Romagnoli (sempre che le voci sull'Arsenal siano corrette)


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Luglio 2015)

ho letto adesso ingiro che pare che il milan sia arrivato a 35 milioni con i bonus... 

pazzia .


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

*Secondo quanto riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe intenzione di formulare un'ennesima offerta da 30 mln con bonus compresi, per arrivare alla cifra chiesta dalla Roma. Tuttavia su Romagnoli si è inserita fortemente l'Arsenal, pronta a pareggiare l'offerta. In realtà i Gunners in un primo momento avevano richiesto Manolas, ma Sabatini ritiene il greco assolutamente incedibile. Da qui la forte virata su Romagnoli, che piace molto a Wenger. La società capitolina è quindi pronta a far scatenare un asta. 

Anche il Corriere della Sera riporta il duello tra Milan e Arsenal per Alessio Romagnoli. Tuttavia il Milan non sarebbe spaventato dalla concorrenza dei Gunners.*


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe intenzione di formulare un'ennesima offerta da 30 mln con bonus compresi, per arrivare alla cifra chiesta dalla Roma. Tuttavia su Romagnoli si è inserita fortemente l'Arsenal, pronta a pareggiare l'offerta. In realtà i Gunners in un primo momento avevano richiesto Manolas, ma Sabatini ritiene il greco assolutamente incedibile. Da qui la forte virata su Romagnoli, che piace molto a Wenger. La società capitolina è quindi pronta a far scatenare un asta.
> 
> Anche il Corriere della Sera riporta il duello tra Milan e Arsenal per Alessio Romagnoli. Tuttavia il Milan non sarebbe spaventato dalla concorrenza dei Gunners.*


 
Asta


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe intenzione di formulare un'ennesima offerta da 30 mln con bonus compresi, per arrivare alla cifra chiesta dalla Roma. Tuttavia su Romagnoli si è inserita fortemente l'Arsenal, pronta a pareggiare l'offerta. In realtà i Gunners in un primo momento avevano richiesto Manolas, ma Sabatini ritiene il greco assolutamente incedibile. Da qui la forte virata su Romagnoli, che piace molto a Wenger. La società capitolina è quindi pronta a far scatenare un asta.
> 
> Anche il Corriere della Sera riporta il duello tra Milan e Arsenal per Alessio Romagnoli. Tuttavia il Milan non sarebbe spaventato dalla concorrenza dei Gunners.*



P.s Arsenal -manolas ---------->


----------



## rossonerodasempre (16 Luglio 2015)

Facciamo due conti: attualmente sono stati spesi circa 58 milioni, a quanto pare il milan avrebbe ancora una disponibilità di circa 50 milioni tra cessioni e budget messo a disposizione, io di questi 50 non spenderei MAI 30 per Romagnoli, provate a confrontare la nostra rosa con quelle di Juve e Inter e vi renderete conto di quanto ancora ci sia da fare sul mercato. Savic e altri investimenti con quei 30 mln tutta la vita!


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe intenzione di formulare un'ennesima offerta da 30 mln con bonus compresi, per arrivare alla cifra chiesta dalla Roma. Tuttavia su Romagnoli si è inserita fortemente l'Arsenal, pronta a pareggiare l'offerta. In realtà i Gunners in un primo momento avevano richiesto Manolas, ma Sabatini ritiene il greco assolutamente incedibile. Da qui la forte virata su Romagnoli, che piace molto a Wenger. La società capitolina è quindi pronta a far scatenare un asta.
> 
> Anche il Corriere della Sera riporta il duello tra Milan e Arsenal per Alessio Romagnoli. Tuttavia il Milan non sarebbe spaventato dalla concorrenza dei Gunners.*



30 MILIONI raga... 30 milioni ci hanno preso Benatia con 30 milioni e noi ci prendiamo Romagnoli manco fosse baresi


----------



## Jaqen (16 Luglio 2015)

È che se riesci a impostare bene Romagnoli, sei veramente apposto per i prossimi 10 anni.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (16 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ho letto adesso ingiro che pare che il milan sia arrivato a 35 milioni con i bonus...
> 
> pazzia .



Va beh dai è una cifra assurda, a questo punto io che sono sempre stata contraria alla cessione di romagnoli lo impacchetterei con un bel fiocco e lo spedirei a milano dall'Australia , con quei soldi ci prendiamo dzeko e un altro difensore.


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

*Express, Metro, Telegraph dall'Inghilterra rilanciano: L'Arsenal sta parlando in queste ore con la Roma per l'acquisto di Alessio Romagnoli.*


----------



## Dell'erba (16 Luglio 2015)

30 Mln ?! Devo essere stato in un'altra galassia mentre romagnoli diventava un mix tra baresi e nesta


----------



## Casnop (16 Luglio 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> In Premier non hanno problemi di soldi, basta vedere cosa sta facendo lo United. Se l'Arsenal vuole Romagnoli, Romagnoli va all'Arsenal.
> 
> Mettici poi che la Roma, giustamente, non rinforzerebbe mai una diretta concorrente...
> 
> Abbiamo perso anche Romagnoli (sempre che le voci sull'Arsenal siano corrette)


Se Romagnoli ha un accordo con il Milan, Romagnoli va al Milan. Non c'è dubbio, suona meglio.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (16 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Express, Metro, Telegraph dall'Inghilterra rilanciano: L'Arsenal sta parlando in queste ore con la Roma per l'acquisto di Alessio Romagnoli.*



Se proprio va venduto sicuramente preferisco l'Arsenal, che da quando è arrivato ozil è anche un pò la mia squadra, e inoltre in Inghilterra girano soldi veri, magari riusciamo a superare anche quota 30 mln.


----------



## Dell'erba (16 Luglio 2015)

50 Mln bertolacci e romagnoli

Se lo ripetete 3 volte si crea un buco nero ed esce satana


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

Dell'erba ha scritto:


> 50 Mln bertolacci e romagnoli
> 
> Se lo ripetete 3 volte si crea un buco nero ed esce satana



 bella batuta


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe intenzione di formulare un'ennesima offerta da 30 mln con bonus compresi, per arrivare alla cifra chiesta dalla Roma. Tuttavia su Romagnoli si è inserita fortemente l'Arsenal, pronta a pareggiare l'offerta. In realtà i Gunners in un primo momento avevano richiesto Manolas, ma Sabatini ritiene il greco assolutamente incedibile. Da qui la forte virata su Romagnoli, che piace molto a Wenger. La società capitolina è quindi pronta a far scatenare un asta.
> 
> Anche il Corriere della Sera riporta il duello tra Milan e Arsenal per Alessio Romagnoli. Tuttavia il Milan non sarebbe spaventato dalla concorrenza dei Gunners.*



.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Se proprio va venduto sicuramente preferisco l'Arsenal, che da quando è arrivato ozil è anche un pò la mia squadra, e inoltre in Inghilterra girano soldi veri, magari riusciamo a superare anche quota 30 mln.



Visto che a loro non mancano insoldi , e hanno bisogno di un bravo difensore , visto che di quelli che hanno non ne hanno 1 buono , di soldi ce ne potrebbero dare 40 milioni


----------



## medjai (16 Luglio 2015)

Per 30 milioni che vada da loro. 

Con 40 milioni hai difensori di primo livello e no giocatori che con una stagione in una competizione come la Serie A, e te lo vendono come se fosse Nesta, ma dai. È stato titolare nella Sampdoria, dove la competenza non è mica forte. Se fosse stato titolare nella Roma, si, questi 30 sarabbero giusti.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Per 30 milioni che vada da loro.
> 
> Con 40 milioni hai difensori di primo livello e no giocatori che con una stagione in una competizione come la Serie A, e te lo vendono come se fosse Nesta, ma dai. È stato titolare nella Sampdoria, dove la competenza non è mica forte. Se fosse stato titolare nella Roma, si, questi 30 sarabbero giusti.



Con i prezzi folli di oggi , se era a 19/20 anni titolare alla Roma , per 30 milioni non credo lo avrebbero neanche trattato.


----------



## koti (16 Luglio 2015)

medjai ha scritto:


> Per 30 milioni che vada da loro.
> 
> Con 40 milioni hai difensori di primo livello e no giocatori che con una stagione in una competizione come la Serie A, e te lo vendono come se fosse Nesta, ma dai. È stato titolare nella Sampdoria, dove la competenza non è mica forte. Se fosse stato titolare nella Roma, si, questi 30 sarabbero giusti.


Certo, e noi ci prendiamo Savic o Maksimovic (perchè le alternative di cui si parla sono quelle, non certo Hummels o Benatia). Però in compenso risparmiamo 10-15 milioni. Evviva.


----------



## Casnop (16 Luglio 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Certo, e noi ci prendiamo Savic o Maksimovic (perchè le alternative di cui si parla sono quelle, non certo Hummels o Benatia). Però in compenso risparmiamo 10-15 milioni. Evviva.


Tranquillo, caro koti. Quest'anno a Galliani non passa minimamente per la testa di risparmiare. Ha vinto alla lotteria con il biglietto comprato da un altro: quindi, sesso, droga e roccorollo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe intenzione di formulare un'ennesima offerta da 30 mln con bonus compresi, per arrivare alla cifra chiesta dalla Roma. Tuttavia su Romagnoli si è inserita fortemente l'Arsenal, pronta a pareggiare l'offerta. In realtà i Gunners in un primo momento avevano richiesto Manolas, ma Sabatini ritiene il greco assolutamente incedibile. Da qui la forte virata su Romagnoli, che piace molto a Wenger. La società capitolina è quindi pronta a far scatenare un asta.
> 
> Anche il Corriere della Sera riporta il duello tra Milan e Arsenal per Alessio Romagnoli. Tuttavia il Milan non sarebbe spaventato dalla concorrenza dei Gunners.*



Mah per me quella dell'Arsenal è solo una voce di rimbalzo sai tabloid


----------



## Hammer (16 Luglio 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Somiglia un po' alle trattative delle squadre inglesi con i giovani del loro campionato (es. Shaw con MU).
> Però c'è da dire che difensori forti ce ne stanno ben pochi in giro e la scuola italiana difficilmente tradisce...



Tipo Astori e Ranocchia insomma


----------



## bargnani83 (16 Luglio 2015)

io credo che a un certo punto prenderà posizione il giocatore.e li capiremo meglio la situazione.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (16 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> *Secondo quanto riporta la Gazzetta dello Sport, il Milan avrebbe intenzione di formulare un'ennesima offerta da 30 mln con bonus compresi, per arrivare alla cifra chiesta dalla Roma. Tuttavia su Romagnoli si è inserita fortemente l'Arsenal, pronta a pareggiare l'offerta. In realtà i Gunners in un primo momento avevano richiesto Manolas, ma Sabatini ritiene il greco assolutamente incedibile. Da qui la forte virata su Romagnoli, che piace molto a Wenger. La società capitolina è quindi pronta a far scatenare un asta.
> 
> Anche il Corriere della Sera riporta il duello tra Milan e Arsenal per Alessio Romagnoli. Tuttavia il Milan non sarebbe spaventato dalla concorrenza dei Gunners.*



Quel furbacchione di Mormont vuole far scatenare un'asta, ma non credo che i gunners spendano simili cifre per lui ed inoltre penso che il ragazzo preferisca rimanere in Italia.


----------



## Schism75 (16 Luglio 2015)

Comunque siamo arrivati a questo punto è perchè come al solito si muove sempre in ritardo. Questa era una trattativa da fare subito ad inizio giugno e chiuderla li per 10-15 milioni.


----------



## The P (16 Luglio 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, caro koti. Quest'anno a Galliani non passa minimamente per la testa di risparmiare. Ha vinto alla lotteria con il biglietto comprato da un altro: quindi, sesso, droga e roccorollo.



E meno male che ha vinto la lotteria. Non è riuscito a portare un top player e nemmeno a costruire una rosa con un briciolo di senso logico. Qualsiasi modulo scegliamo ci presenta qualche ruolo in cui siamo scoperti. Come dicevo già l'anno scorso, Galliani ormai è più bravo a fare mercato con i parametri zero che soldi alla mano.


----------



## bargnani83 (16 Luglio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Comunque siamo arrivati a questo punto è perchè come al solito si muove sempre in ritardo. Questa era una trattativa da fare subito ad inizio giugno e chiuderla li per 10-15 milioni.



no.il prezzo sarebbe stato sempre 30.il fatto e che se non prendevamo bertolacci adesso senza quei 20 mln erano sotto san pietro a chiedere l'elemosina.e quindi potevamo prenderli per la giugulare e farci dare bertolacci+romagnoli invece che a 50 a 40.


----------



## Ma che ooh (16 Luglio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Tipo Astori e Ranocchia insomma


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2015)

*Sky: percepiamo che alla fine l'affare si concluderà positivamente per il Milan. La Roma ha detto no a 25 milioni, ma potrebbe decidere di ascoltare le nuove proposte rossonere vicine ai 30 milioni di euro. *


----------



## Schism75 (16 Luglio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> no.il prezzo sarebbe stato sempre 30.il fatto e che se non prendevamo bertolacci adesso senza quei 20 mln erano sotto san pietro a chiedere l'elemosina.e quindi potevamo prenderli per la giugulare e farci dare bertolacci+romagnoli invece che a 50 a 40.



Per questo ti dico se tu andavi a prenderlo subito, senza passare per Bertolacci, muovendoti senza clamore, a 15 milioni lo avresti preso. E poi ti fiondavi su Bertolacci.


----------



## zlatan (16 Luglio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> io credo che a un certo punto prenderà posizione il giocatore.e li capiremo meglio la situazione.



Mah io francamente non credo che un ragazzo a 20 anni che comunque giocherebbe nella Roma in Champions, possa prendere nessuna posizione, pensa se si imputano e non lo cedono, per lui sarebbe un inferno a Roma, come lo è in questo momento per Destro....


----------



## il condor (16 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: percepiamo che alla fine l'affare si concluderà positivamente per il Milan. La Roma ha detto no a 25 milioni, ma potrebbe decidere di ascoltare le nuove proposte rossonere vicine ai 30 milioni di euro. *



con romagnoli


----------



## koti (16 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: percepiamo che alla fine l'affare si concluderà positivamente per il Milan. La Roma ha detto no a 25 milioni, ma potrebbe decidere di ascoltare le nuove proposte rossonere vicine ai 30 milioni di euro. *


Dell'Arsenal Sky non parla? Bene.


----------

